# PC - Beleuchtungs - und - Diskussions - Thread



## reisball (18. Januar 2011)

*PC - Beleuchtungs - und - Diskussions - Thread*:


*Hier kann alles rein, was mit Licht und Beleuchtung zu tun hat.

*Ausserdem habt ihr hier die Möglichkeit Fragen zu stellen und Probleme zu lösen. 

*Bilderupload:*

- maximale Bildbreite: 1000 Pixel
- Bilder müssen im Forum hochgeladen werden 
---> HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum



Ich mach mal den Anfang mit meiner MB-Beleuchtung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

ich finde man kann nicht ganz soviel auf dem bild erkennen


----------



## reisball (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

Fürs bessere Verständnis noch ein Bild bei Tageslicht.
Es ist eine 5mm Plexiglasscheibe, die angeschliffen  wurde und dann mit weißer Folie hinterlegt.
Angestrahlt wird das Ganze von einem 24cm langen Flexlight
Das Bild dazu befindet sich in Post 1.

Und noch ein selbstgemachter Schriftzug.
Edit: Bild in besserer Qualität:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie7 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*



reisball schrieb:


> Fürs bessere Verständnis noch ein Bild bei Tageslicht.
> Es ist eine 5mm Plexiglasscheibe, die angeschliffen  wurde und dann mit weißer Folie hinterlegt.
> Angestrahlt wird das Ganze von einem _*24mm langen Flexlight*_
> Das Bild dazu befindet sich in Post 1.



Du meinst wohl 24 cm


----------



## Senfgurke (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

sandgestrahltes Plexiglas
beleuchtet mit einer kleinen Kathode




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

@Rookie7: Stimmt, danke für den Hinweis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clonemaster (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

Uraltes Bild - ca. 1 Jahr alt und davon eigentlich auch nichts mehr vorhanden, aber schön war's trotzdem 

Beleuchtung zum neuen Case kommt spätestens nächste Woche ;D






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmiddy (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

Mein Case. Das Bild is allerdings schon nicht mehr aktuell, ich hab aber schon einiges beleuchtungstechnisch in Planung.... Über einen Besuch und Ratschläge etc in ->meinem Tagebuch<- freue ich mich daher immer, da ja hier bald bessere Bilder rein sollen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wheeler (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

Dann will ich auch mal ein kleines bild einbringen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timee95 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

Eins meiner Lieblingsbiler von meinem Rechner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Timee


----------



## DaxTrose (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

Der ist auch schon älter und nicht mehr existent, aber irgendwie mag ich die Farbkombination immer noch! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@DaxTrose

Hast Du das erste und zweite Bild im WS Format? Würde die gerne als Wallpaper haben wenn das geht?


----------



## reisball (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

@Daxtrose: Die Farbcombo ist auch echt geil.

Revoltec Lightpad: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XentroX (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

Zwei weiße 5mm LED´s sorgen für dezente Beleuchtung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carlo (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

Hier ist mal mein erster "kreativ veränderter" Rechner 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich656 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

Hier sind Bilder von meinem ersten Selber zusammen gebauten PC.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*



ph1driver schrieb:


> @DaxTrose
> 
> Hast Du das erste und zweite Bild im WS Format? Würde die gerne als Wallpaper haben wenn das geht?


Schau mal hier rein:
Download: Community Wallpaper Pack (Vol 3) - wallpaper, community
oder direkt hier:
http://download.pcgameshardware.de/asset/binaries/Wallpaper_DaxTrose.zip

Ich glaube, die müssten gehen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vw16 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

Mein altes Gehäuse mit grünen Kathoden


----------



## ph1driver (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

@DaxTrose

THX


----------



## reisball (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

Lian Li LED-Band:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SiQ (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

Hintergrundbeleuchtung für meinen Monitor: Revoltec Backlight




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

Damit es hier mal was neues gibt.

Lund-Beleuchtungsmodule:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cicero (5. Februar 2011)

vw16 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein altes Gehäuse mit grünen Kathoden



Was ist das für eine Lüftersteuerung???

MFG


----------



## Xyrian (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

NesteQ FanMax...

Gruß


----------



## kero81 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich finde wir sollten uns hier NUR auf Gehäuse festlegen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## reisball (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dukex2 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

Mit Gehäuse-Bilder kann ich dienen. 

Kennt jemand noch das Spiel, such den Fehler in dem Bild aus Zeitschriften und Zeitungen? Hab da eines für euch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Tipp: Es ist nicht das Kabel an der Seite


----------



## Chaoswave (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

@all
das ist nen Bilderthread  also her mit den Bildern und weg mit dem Text!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

Auch in diesem *Bilderthread* gilt: 



> *2.2 Bilderthreads*
> 
> In Bilderthreads dürfen nur Bilder eingestellt werden. Beiträge ohne Fotos werden gelöscht.



Dementsprechend habe ich hier einige Postings ausgeblendet.


----------



## ACDSee (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

Gestern Kaltlichtkathoden verbaut..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss ich nochmal im dunkeln knipsen, sieht richtig Edel aus.


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Februar 2011)

Leucht ^^


----------



## Leo. (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den knapp 3-4 Euro teuren led leisten vom konrad.. übers Netzteil kommt auch noch eine


----------



## reisball (18. März 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Westfale_09 (18. März 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

mein neues Case 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahab (18. März 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Ick steh uff UV.  Die Karte ist (samt) Lüftern mittlerweile weg, meine neue kriegt aber auch wieder ein paar Swifs verpasst. Werd mal die Tage noch ein Foto von der anderen Seite machen. Die hat auch noch was zu bieten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (24. März 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Bei mir gibts auch mal wieder was Neues.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (11. April 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Hey Ahab, wo bleibt dein Foto?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragon70 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier mal ein Bild von meinem HAF


----------



## Kalmar (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Auch mal meinen PC zeigen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SaxonyHK (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Ich glaube, da kann ich auch was beitragen.


----------



## Nemesis (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Na, dann verewige ich mich mit meinem "Candela" Projekt hier auch mal. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (18. August 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Mein Q07 bei Nacht .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoSinus (19. August 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

In Sachen Leuchtkraft kann ich locker mithalten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben und vorne passen keine Kathoden mit 30cm rein ,und da ich demnächst eh das Case auf was größeres wechsel, hab ich auch nich mehr vor was daran zu ändern


----------



## reisball (14. September 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Hier mal etwas mehr zu meinem V2010.
Unbeleuchtet sieht das Ganze so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Beleuchtet dann so:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_MxH7FwqyU

Die Flexlights in den Vierkantrohren laufen über eine Steuerung. 
Somit kann zwischen "an", "aus" und "soundaktiv" gewechselt werden.
Für die Zukunft plane ich die Dinger über eine Fernbedienung anzusteuern.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Mal wieder ganz dezent:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragon70 (14. September 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Sehr Nice reisball, du willst mir nicht zufällig veraten wie die Steuerung heißt oder? 


MFG Dragon


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (15. September 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

mal meiner, hatte ich den schon gepostet? egal


----------



## smatter (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

So, nach heutiger Lötaktion und LED leisteen Überlegungsaktion...

Die Bildqualität ist supper mies....muss mal dringend ein Knips-Lehrgang in Anpsruch nehmen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





http://screenshotcomparison.com/comparison/84884


----------



## smatter (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

...hier noch ein kleiner on/off Vergleich...

My 800D... : Screenshot Comparison


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Hier mal meine fast schwarze Seele im Nachtmodus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diavolos (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Hier mal meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Kabelsalat bitte ignorieren und den Radi muss ich auch endlich mal anders befestigen


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Oktober 2011)

So hier mal von mir ^^


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider keine bessere Cam zur Verfügung


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

zählt das auch ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxmeuchelxX (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Hier mal paar Bilder von der Beleuchtung meines PC. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smatter (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

...so..eine LED leiste fehlt noch...und zwar im AGB mit zB. einen FrozenQ oder so...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikus (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Beleuchtung meines Aquatube im Antec Fusion Remote



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beleuchtung ist über den Power-Taster an- und ausschaltbar.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vKAGAvMrYM


----------



## reisball (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

*@Arikus:* Sehr schön . Ich find es praktisch, wenn man die Beleuchtung auch ausschalten kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smatter (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

jepp, das stimmt, aber mein Schalter ist *inkognito........zum ON/Off der Led-Stripes....


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*



Dann muss ich auch mal....^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Hier mal paar Bilder von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thedetonator (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Tun wir so als wäre der Staub nicht da und als wäre die Qualität nicht so übel... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derstef (13. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busta.rhymes (14. November 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Hier mein Red Dragon...


----------



## Dukex2 (15. November 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Alles noch nicht Final, muss eh nochmal alles raus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die weißen SMD-Led´s (Leiste mit 50Stk.) sind echt super!


----------



## KillerCroc (15. November 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Update


----------



## reisball (22. November 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (23. November 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (24. November 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

mal wieder ein Update


----------



## KillerCroc (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

aktueller Stand :

aber es fehlen noch paar Dinge


----------



## KillerCroc (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Kathoden und FlexLight sind da


----------



## reisball (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Danke. Die Cam ist eine Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ8.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dukex2 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Hier mal mein PC 
Die Lüfter sind runtergeregelt und leuchten entsprechen wenig bis garnicht 

Da sind 4 Kaltlicht Kathoden
Zwei oben,1vorne,1mitte


----------



## KnOrK3 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Hier mal meine "green machine"  mit 2 grünen und 2 uv kathoden, damit die lüfter besser zur geltung kommen  außerdem i/o panel led-mod


----------



## Alex89 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Meine "dezente" Beleuchtung im Xigmatek Utgard 

Ohne Blitz - mit Blitz - Front - mit Bildschirm 

MfG Alex


----------



## reisball (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Gestern hab ich mal wieder ein paar Bilder von meinem Lian Li PC-Q07B: Projekt the crimson king gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abufaso (24. Januar 2012)

So sieht mein Rechenknecht aus:


----------



## Sickpuppy (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

Ach, den Thread gibts ja auch noch:


----------



## kr0 (30. Januar 2012)

Wann lohnen sich denn die UV-lampen? Hauptsachlich bei weissen komponenten nehme ich an oder?
Ein gruen-schwarz gehaltenes case wird nich viel mit UV anfangen koennen?

Btw: hol mir next monat nen rechner und bin ein wenig am modden interessiert  wird mein erster selfmade-pc und peu a peu wird dann bissl rumgebastelt


----------



## reisball (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC - Beleuchtungs - Bilderthread*

*Ich werde diesen Thread mal in einem Bilder- und Diskussionsthread verwandeln. 
So können hier Fragen wie die von kr0 beantwortet und diskutiert werden.*


@kr0: Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten UV-Licht einzusetzen. Alle Neonfarben oder auch weiß eignen sich perfekt dafür.
Du kannst verschiedene Sachen beleuchten: zB. Sleeves, Wasserschläuche, Steckerbuchsen, Plexiglas usw oder du kaufst dir 
UV-aktive Farbe um gezielt Elemente im PC zu beleuchten.

Ich denke: wenn man sich hier ein wenig umschaut, findet man eine Menge Utensilien um den Rechner auf UV zu trimmen: Schwarzlicht Shop
..nur die Musik nervt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-man (3. Februar 2012)

ich hätte da auch nochmal ne Frage bezüglich UV-Kathoden. Welche sind eher zu empfehlen die von Revoltec oder die von Sharkoon, oder tun die sich nicht viel?


----------



## reisball (3. Februar 2012)

Ich finde die von Sharkoon sind die Besseren, da man die Kathoden auch vom Stromwandler trennen kann.
Falls mal eine kaputt geht, kann man diese auch austauschen. Bei Bedarf kann ich noch Bilder machen.
Beleuchtungstechnisch unterscheiden sie sich nicht wirklich voneinander.


----------



## L-man (3. Februar 2012)

das passt sich ganz gut, da ich sowieso 4 brauche kann ich gleich ein ganzes Set nehmen das bei Aquatuning angeboten wird.


----------



## NerdmitHerz (3. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hier mal mein langweiliges ACER ASPIRE M5100 gemoddet, mit nem Seitenlüfter (EKL Groß Clockner Blue Edition) un dem Artic als Rückwandlüfter


----------



## stormscout (5. Februar 2012)

Bin auch auf der suche nach Flexlights.
Sollten trennbar sein alle paar cm und von der "Farbe" her UV da ich gerade mit neongrünem Sleeve am werkeln bin.
Empfehlungen welche man da am besten nimmt?
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Februar 2012)

Hey ich wollt mal euch hier fragen, weil ich diese lüfter kaufen will: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt sieht es bei mir imo so aus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaubt ihr die 2 lüfter und 1 led strip(oder 2?) machen dass die lüfter dann so aussehen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redbull0329 (5. Februar 2012)

Definitiv. Am Besten die Phobya LED-Flexlights als High Density Version, die haben auf 60cm 72 bzw. auf 30cm 36 LEDs, ein ziemlich krankes Licht


----------



## reisball (6. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo3 (13. Februar 2012)

Das illuminated ist einfach schick  Bin auch nach fast 3 Jahren noch sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## reisball (14. Februar 2012)

*@neo:* Ich eigentlich auch, es gibt nur eine Kleinigkeit die mich  enorm stört.
Nach nicht mal zwei Wochen hat sich der erste Gummifuss gelöst. Zwei Monate später folgte der Zweite.
Dort finde ich hätte man einfach besseren Kleber verwenden können. Naja eine Kleinigkeit halt.

Zur Zeit bastel ich an einem neuen Beleuchtungselement um Festplatten in einen 5,25"Schacht zu verbauen.
Die HDD kommt dann mittig rauf und schließt vorne und hinten bündg ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatsch (14. Februar 2012)

hätte auch eine frage

ist es besser kaltlicht kathoden ein zu setzen oder die Flexilights ?

was ist wo ein vor un ein nachteil?


----------



## TFTP100 (14. Februar 2012)

reisball schrieb:
			
		

> @neo: Ich eigentlich auch, es gibt nur eine Kleinigkeit die mich  enorm stört.
> Nach nicht mal zwei Wochen hat sich der erste Gummifuss gelöst. Zwei Monate später folgte der Zweite.
> Dort finde ich hätte man einfach besseren Kleber verwenden können. Naja eine Kleinigkeit halt.
> 
> ...



:O sieht das geil aus


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Februar 2012)

Hätte mal eine Frage! Sind den die enermax: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Enermax UCTA14N-R T.B. Apollish Rot ( 140x140x25mm ) Enermax UCTA14N-R T.B. Apollish Rot ( 140x140x25mm ) 79094  zu empfehlen ?


----------



## reisball (14. Februar 2012)

*@Gatsch:* Für Flexlight spricht die Optik, Lichtintensität und vorallem laufen die über einen 4pin Stromstecker ohne Konverter.
Also deutlich besseres Kabelmanagment möglich.
Ausserdem kann man die meisten in der Länge kürzen um sie optimal anzupassen. 
Die Reststücken können neuverlötet und ebenfalls verwendet werden.
Kathoden sind grundsätzlich schrott .

*@TFTP100:* Vielen Dank .

*@streetjumper16:* Ich habe die Lüfter selbst nicht, finde aber die Beleuchtung zu intensiv und würde eher auf leisere Lüfter setzen + ein paar Flexlights.


----------



## Gatsch (14. Februar 2012)

zuper, danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. Februar 2012)

reisball schrieb:


> *@Gatsch:* Für Flexlight spricht die Optik, Lichtintensität und vorallem laufen die über einen 4pin Stromstecker ohne Konverter.
> Also deutlich besseres Kabelmanagment möglich.
> Ausserdem kann man die meisten in der Länge kürzen um sie optimal anzupassen.
> Die Reststücken können neuverlötet und ebenfalls verwendet werden.
> ...



Ich regle die Lüfter ja sowiso runter dann werdn die auch nicht so hell sein! LED Bänder kommen auch noch rein!


----------



## Abufaso (15. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte mal eine Frage! Sind den die enermax: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Enermax UCTA14N-R T.B. Apollish Rot ( 140x140x25mm ) Enermax UCTA14N-R T.B. Apollish Rot ( 140x140x25mm ) 79094  zu empfehlen ?



Also in meinen Augen sind das klasse Lüfter, die Beleuchtung ist schön kräftig, mich stört das jedoch keineswegs. Einzig die Anlaufspannung ist zu hoch, für mich aber kein k.o. Kriterium.


----------



## reisball (27. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (29. Februar 2012)

Das Bild hat was - nur der Aufkleber stört!


----------



## reisball (29. Februar 2012)

Da hast du wohl Recht. Der ist aber schon nicht mehr vorhanden .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheinbar bin ich der Einzige weit und breit mit beleuchteten Sachen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (12. März 2012)

Bevor es zu einem massiven Mehrfachpost kommt, helfe ich mal mit ein paar alten Bilder aus! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noname1997 (12. März 2012)

hi,

ich hätte mal ne Frage, da ich gerne mein Gehäuse gerne blau aufleuchten lassen will bräucht ich mal eure Erfahrung und Unterstützung.
Ich benötige dafür 4x 120mm-Lüfter die entweder LED's besitzen oder UV-aktiv sind (Wenn sie LED's besitzen sollten diese auch bei niedrigen Spannungen recht stark leuchten). Die Lüfter sollten vor allem leise sein. Eure Empfehlung?
Dazu dann noch (wahrscheinlich blöde Frage ich stell sie trotzdem ): Kann ich UV-aktive Lüfter und UV-aktive Wasserkühlungsschläuche bzw. Wasserzusätze auch mit LED Flexlights anstrahlen?

Dankeschön für die Hilfe


----------



## DaxTrose (13. März 2012)

Deine zweite Frage kann ich mit dem über Dir stehenden Post und den drei letzten Bildern beantworten! Dort habe ich jeweils UV-Flexlights für die Wasserkühlung verwendet!


----------



## reisball (13. März 2012)

Zu deiner ersten Frage. Ich glaube es ist nicht möglich den Lüfter zu drosseln ohne das die Leuchtkarft der LED´s abnimmt. Diese laufen halt über die selbe Stromversorgung. Du müsstest also die LEDs mit einer zusätzlichen Stromleitung belegen um diesen Effekt zu erzielen. Ausserdem finde ich UV-aktive Lüfter mit UV-LEDs sehr hässlich, da man immer das violette Licht der LEDs sieht. Würde mir also auf UV-aktive Lüfter ohne Beleuchtung kaufen oder was ich schöner finde, wenn du normale Lüfter (zB. Noiseblocker) verwendest und diese sleevst. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, müssten die Sleeves (gelb, grün und orange) von MDPC UV-aktiv sein. Hier ein Beispiel in orange von Daxtrose .

Hier noch ein Schwarzlicht Shop mit vielen nützlichen Utensilien


----------



## noname1997 (13. März 2012)

@DaxTrose Ok, dann werde ich auch UV-Flexlights nehmen

@reisball Eigentlich meinte ich auch nur ENTWEDER LED-Lüfter ODER UV-aktive Lüfterblätter.  Da ich meine Kabel schon blau und schwarz gesleevt habe, kommen grüne gelbe oder orangene sleeves jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr in Frage  Sind die Noiseblocker Blacksilent Fan-Lüfterblätter denn UV-aktiv? Wenn nein, welche Lüfter sind es dann und vor allem leise?


----------



## FreeRyder|44 (14. März 2012)

Soweit ich weiß leuchten UV aktive Stoffe egal von was sie angstrahlt werden. Müsste mit den LEDlights klappen


----------



## DaxTrose (14. März 2012)

Dem ist nicht so! UV aktive Sachen "leuchten" nur in Verbindung mit UV-Licht.


----------



## Shaun-v9 (6. April 2012)

Meine Kiste




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-man (7. April 2012)

meine neue Wakü im dunkeln:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G1K777 (12. April 2012)

Leuchted der Schlauch oder die Flussigkeit ?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (12. April 2012)

vermutlich die uv-kaltlichkathode die von oben leuchtet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G1K777 (12. April 2012)

jaa ist schon klar...
Aber was wird da beleuchtet ?
schlauch oder die Flussigkeit ?


----------



## DaxTrose (13. April 2012)

Es scheint die Flüssigkeit zu sein, denn ganz rechts kann man ein Stück des AGB sehen, der auch leuchtet, bzw. die Flüssigkeit darin!

EDIT: Im Tagebuch kann man sehen, dass die Schläuche klar sind!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-vorlaeufiges-endergebniss-2.html#post4083163

Um das bunte Gigabyte-Motherboard zu "verstecken" habe ich hier mal alles in Blau getaucht! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danomat (11. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fischer995 (14. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xSunshin3x (14. Juli 2012)

Da dies auch ein Diskussionsthread ist, klinke ich mich an dieser Stelle auch mal ein.

Abends/Nachts habe ich immer eine Lampe an, da ich komplett dunkler Raum auf hellen Bildschirm nicht leiden kann. Die Schreibtischlampe strahlt meine Wand hinter dem Monitor an und beleuchtet meinen Schreibtisch so mehr oder weniger indirekt.

Nun ist für September ein 27" Monitor zusätzlich zu meinem jetztigen 24" Monitor geplant. Im Zuge dessen soll auch gleich eine elegante Beleuchtung folgen.
Ich habe mir nun folgendes überlegt:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Flexlights

LED Stripes von Phobya.
Farbe bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.
Entweder bright white oder warm white. Die Rückwand an meinem Schreibtisch ist in dunklerem Rot gefärbt. Die Leuchte in meiner Lampe leuchtet warm-weiss. Das ergibt ein sehr angenehmes Lichtbild, da die Rückwand bräunlich/goldgelb erscheint. Deshalb war meine Überlegung tendenziell eher gen warm white -Stripes.

Auf jeden Monitor kommen zwei horizontale Streifen (Ober und Unterkante Bildschirm), ergibt 2x 55cm (24") sowie 2x 60cm (27") + eventuell 1m hinter den Schreibtisch (an die Kante) für indirekte, gleichmäßig durchgängige Beleuchtung von unten)...

Hättet ihr dazu Verbesserungstips oder eigenen Vorschläge/Tips etc?!


----------



## reisball (14. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mir das Backlight von Revoltec besorgt und jeweils eine Leiste unten und oben hinter meinem Monitor (23") angebracht. 
Muss aber sagen, dass die Ausleutung verbesserungswürdig ist, da die Intensität an den Seiten des Minitors sichtbar abnimmt. 
Es bilden sich sozusagen oben und unten zwei beleuchtete Streifen. Das bedeutet die Streuung der Backlights focusiert sich auf einer Linie. und strahlt nicht in alle Richtungen.
Daher würde ich dir empfehlen, lieber an jede Seite des Monitors ein Flexlight anzubringen.


----------



## xSunshin3x (15. Juli 2012)

Also nochmal nen Meter mehr.. Du hattest blau, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hatte?
Hast du ein externes NT oder molex und dann aus dem PC geführt?


----------



## reisball (15. Juli 2012)

Ich habe das RGB Backlight mit Fernbedienung und externem Netzteil.

Man könnte natürlich das Ganze auch vom PC aus mit Strom betreiben. Fände ich aber wegen der Verkabelung ziemlich umständlich.
Alternativ gibt es auch Flexlights mit passenden Netzteilen bei Ikea ; ). Die verfolgen das selbe Prinzip und sollten 
auch in der RGB- bzw warm-weiß Variante erhältlich sein. Wäre allerdings die teurere Alternative.

Edit: Habe nochmal kurz gesucht und auch etwas Passendes gefunden. Hier gibt es eine große Auswahl an Farben und Größen.
Ausserdem externe Netzteile + Adapter um die Flexlights mit Strom zu versorgen.


----------



## xSunshin3x (15. Juli 2012)

Praktisch einmal das Starterkit Revoltec Backlight Set SMD-24 (RM106) | Geizhals Deutschland und das Erweiterungskit Revoltec Backlight Extension Set SMD-24 (RM107) | Geizhals Deutschland für den 2nd Monitor?

Für was brauche ich denn ein Netzteil? Nur für die Strips auf der von dir vorgeschlagenen Seite? Die sind aber teuer.. :/
Die IKEA sind schwer zu befestigen und ebenfalls teuer.

Glaube das was du hast ist gut. Allerdings sind die nicht flexibel... Oh man.. Verzweiflung^^


----------



## PingPong (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

hi @ all,

da dies hier der beleuchtungsthread ist, werd ich meine frage einfach mal hier stellen. hab leider sonst nix gefunden.  es geht um meine vitrinen/regale im wohnzimmer. ich habe 2 vitrinen á 3 glasböden die ich mit leds beleuchten will. ausserdem würde ich gerne noch 2 regale mit led-strips beleuchten lassen. nun ist die frage ob es die möglichkeit gibt alle leds zusammen mit einer fernbedienung zu bedienen. 

mfg
pingpong


----------



## reisball (15. Juli 2012)

*@Sunshin3:* Solange du das mit der Verkabelung hinbekommst sollte das mit meinen funktionieren. Bei dem Revoltec Kit hast du aber kein warm-weiß.
Btw: Warum brauchst du flexible LED-Leisten?

*@PingPong:* Auch hierfür würde ich eher zu den Flexlights von Revoart greifen, da man diese sehr einfach in Reihe schalten bzw verteilen kann.

Eine Verteilerplatine dafür findet du zb hier: Klick für 2pol und hier für 4pol.


----------



## xSunshin3x (15. Juli 2012)

Weil man die eben flexibler einsetzen kann als so einen stabilen LED-Stab  Und weil man die auch zuschneiden kann und weil sie weniger Platz verbrauchen wie dein Stab^^


----------



## reisball (15. Juli 2012)

Macht Sinn : ). Dann solltest du vlt noch mal darüber nachdenken doch die Flexlights aus dem dritten Link zu nehmen.


----------



## xSunshin3x (15. Juli 2012)

reisball schrieb:


> Macht Sinn : )


 
Das ist nur meine Überlegung.^^ Wenn deine Variante auch problemlos funktioniert, ist das ja auch gut. Lasse mich ja auch gerne von anderen Sachen überzeugen..


----------



## reisball (16. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SiQ (19. Juli 2012)

Meine neue Cm-Storm Trigger  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skarner (17. September 2012)

Hier ein paar Bilder meines Cases in verschiedenen Farbmodi..
Bildquali lässt zu wünschen übrig, ich weiß, aber mehr gibt meine Handy nicht her


----------



## coroc (18. September 2012)

Ich hab auch ein oder 2 Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war im MoBoKarton Case


----------



## BlackX (18. September 2012)

Blue vs Red




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte Voten!!!


----------



## PsyMagician (1. Oktober 2012)

Das sieht ja beinahe so cool aus wie bei mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Nee Quark, da kann ich natürlich nicht so wirklich mithalten mit meinem ca. 15 Jahre alten MediTower Gehäuse. ^^


----------



## Dark-Blood (2. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute,
jemand ne Ahnung wie ich ne selbst gelötete LED-"Schiene" 
über USB steuern kann? (Die LEDs sind schon mit Vorwiderstand auf 12 Volt.)
Gibts da was fertiges zum kaufen oder nen Plan zum selber löten?


----------



## Monstermoe (2. Oktober 2012)

Was verstehst du unter "über USB steuern"?  Die Spannungsversorgung über ein USB Port oder die LEDs Ein/Aus schalten?


----------



## Dark-Blood (3. Oktober 2012)

Die Spannungsversorgung über 12 Volt intern 
und über usb an aus schalten und evtl. dimmen.


----------



## xSunshin3x (3. Oktober 2012)

Geht evtl hier mit
USB Experiment Interface Board - Bausatz, VELLEMAN | voelkner - direkt günstiger
oder du bastelst dir eine Platine selber. 
Messen und Steuern mit USB


----------



## Gurkensalat (3. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute,
Schadet häufiges an- und Ausschalten einer Kaltlichtkathode? Oder ehre langes brennen? Also soll ich sie eher den ganzen Tag brennen lassen oder nur Abends einschalten?
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## Schkaff (3. Oktober 2012)

@reisball

wie hast du denn das hinbekommen?


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...euchtungs-und-diskussions-thread-p1000156.jpg


hinten aufgeschraubt und dann ein led band reingefummelt?  wenns nicht allzu simpel gewesen war, wärs cool wenn du kurz beschreiben könntest wie du das hingekriegt hast, bzw welches led band du genommen hast


----------



## reisball (4. Oktober 2012)

*@Schkaff:* Das ist ganz normal bei der Logitech Illuminated. Ich hab daran nichts gemoddet. 
Eigentlich werden dort beleuchtete Symbole für Feststell-, NUM-Taste etc. angezeigt, aber meine Cam bekommt sowas nicht gebacken.


----------



## Schkaff (4. Oktober 2012)

ah okay, ich hab bei mir auch die gleiche rumstehen und dachte da sollten ja eig nur die buchstaben beleuchtet sein. aber ich bin schon seit längerem provisorisch auf nem notebook unterwegs, hab schon vergessen wie das sich genau verhält. 

jedenfalls dachte ich, da leuchtet es bläulich zwischen den tasten durch, daher meine annahme, dass da was gemacht wurde. jedenfalls fände ich die idee nicht ganz abwägig. wäre halt noch irgendwie ein extra kabel zu managen.


----------



## reisball (13. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noname1997 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich bräuchte zum Thema Gehäusebeleuchtung mal ein bisschen Beratung von euch.
Ich Suche LED-Flexlights, entweder weiß oder Orange. Die Leuchtkraft muss gar nicht überwältigend sein, weil die LEDs als Mainboardhintergrundbeleuchtung verwendet werden sollen. Wo ich allerdings noch aufgeklärt werden müsste ist mit der Stromversorgung, da blick ich noch nicht ganz durch. Bisher hab ich in meinem Rechner Kaltlichtkathoden, diese konnte ich einfach ohne Löten und drum und dran anschließen. Wenn ihr mir jetzt allerdings FlexLights empfehlt, bei den ich Löten,... muss dann benötige ich da noch ein bisschen Erklärung.


----------



## Stizza (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Noname.
das hier könnte was für dich sein Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - FlexLight SMD Leds - 30x 2mm SMD Leds Orange - 60cm lang
vielleicht noch in einer anderen Größe aber die kannst du einfach an an dem Molex Stecker anschließen.


----------



## reisball (25. Oktober 2012)

*@noname:* Löten wäre auch nicht schwierig. Ein Flexlight hat einen Minus- und einen Plus-Pol. An den Plus-Pol wird das gelbe Kabel (12V) vom Molex angeschlossen 
und an den Minuspol eines der Schwarzen für die Masse. Mehr brauch man eigentlich gar nicht wissen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noname1997 (25. Oktober 2012)

Welches FlexLight würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen, wenn ich das kürze und dann Löten muss?


----------



## reisball (25. Oktober 2012)

Bei weißen Flexlights kann ich nur die von Lian Li empfehlen, leider habe ich keinen Link zur Hand, da es sie nicht mehr bei Caseking zu kaufen gibt.
Bei Orangen kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen bzw. kann keine Empfehlung aussprechen.
*
5 Meter Flexlight (12V) in Pink:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandicoot (27. Oktober 2012)

mein Lichtkasten !


----------



## barbarendave2211 (28. Oktober 2012)

Mein Lancool K62.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpLiNtEx (28. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal etwas von meinem Rechner


----------



## bugy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
ich bin für mein Casemod-Projekt auf der Suche nach orangenen Kaltlichtkathoden, habe aber bisher noch keine gefunden, die nur 10cm lang waren.
Kann ich, falls hier auch niemand weiß woher ich so kurze Kathoden bekomme, einfach eine gelbe und eine rote nehmen und nebeneinander setzen? Kann ich diese beiden dann auch mit nur einem Vorschaltgerät betreiben? Und kann ich die da einfach anstöpseln oder muss ich löten (was kein Problem wäre)?


----------



## coroc (28. Oktober 2012)

Hi, 
Ich hab nur 12 bzw. 13 cm lange gefunden: Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » FlexLights » Lian Li LED10-R 4x red LED-Band waterproof - 13 cm und Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » FlexLights » BitFenix Alchemy Connect 6x LED-Strip 12cm - orange


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. Oktober 2012)

@ coroc:
Wenn das an mich gerichtet war: LEDs weiß ich, woher ich die bekomm, gibt's ja massenweise in der Bucht als Meterware, aber ich suche Kaltlichtkathoden, sowas hier, nur in orange und nicht solche 30cm-Prügel


----------



## reisball (29. Oktober 2012)

*s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w:* Orange Kaltlichtkathoden habe ich auch noch nicht gesehn, ich würde auch jedem empfehlen eher zu einem Flexlight zu greifen.

Heute ist mein 12V Dimmer + Fernbedienung angekommen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (29. Oktober 2012)

Schade 
Dann muss ich eben LEDs nehmen, ist kein Beinbruch


----------



## reisball (29. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farbfieber (29. Oktober 2012)

@ Reisball, der Funkdimmer ist geil, hab meinen auch seit 2 Wochen in Betrieb


----------



## reisball (29. Oktober 2012)

Der ist sogar super geil . Ich steh voll auf den ganzen Beleuchtungsschnickschnack . Betreibst du deine Kathoden damit oder hast du auch Flexlights?


----------



## Farbfieber (29. Oktober 2012)

Momentan 2 FlexLights von Lamptron. Aber es sollen bald noch 2 in den Deckel, und dann sollen alle 4 dadrüber laufen, für den Preis bekommt man echt mega was geboten


----------



## grumpich (1. November 2012)

Hallo
Hat irgendeiner schonmal erfahrung mit EL LEuchtfolien gemacht.  Wenn ja wie sieht das aus funktioniert es und Fotos...


----------



## Gurkensalat (1. November 2012)

Meine Seitenwand ist fast fertig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RainbowCrash (1. November 2012)

grumpich schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hat irgendeiner schonmal erfahrung mit EL LEuchtfolien gemacht.  Wenn ja wie sieht das aus funktioniert es und Fotos...


 Hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht, allerdings stört mich 1 Punkt daran gewaltig



> Betriebsspannung:         				    		60 - 110 V


----------



## grumpich (1. November 2012)

Deswegen frage ich auch da mich der gleiche Punkt gestört hat...meine irgendwie ein Mod gesehen zu haben wir die eingesetzt wurden...


----------



## reisball (1. November 2012)

*@grumpich:* Könnte sein, dass du das bei icecold gesehen hast.


----------



## grumpich (1. November 2012)

Genau da hab ich es gesehen...


----------



## reisball (2. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Loki- (3. November 2012)

@ RainbowCrash
 Le-Folien sind jetzt nicht gefährlicher als Kaltlichtkatoden. Die haben 0.7-1.2kV.


----------



## Farbfieber (3. November 2012)

sie könnten auch 10000V haben, auf dem Strom kommt es an


----------



## Jbfem (4. November 2012)

copperHead





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metal_Tim (9. November 2012)

Ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar wollte ich mal mein Gehäuse ( ist ein billiges von Ebay mit seitenfenster usw.) bisschen optisch verändern bzw. verbessern. und ich habe letztens im zimmer so diese normalen LED Bänder die momentan oft in den angeboten zu finden gibt angebracht und da das LED Band etwas zu lang war haben wir noch son Endstück mit ner Anschlussmöglichkeit also der RGB Anschluss. Jetzt ist die Frage, ob es solche Stecker gibts die man dann einfach am netzteil anschliesen könnte oder meine frage ist auch ob man sowas überhaupt in einem PC Gehäuse anbringen darf sodass nichts passiert. 

Ich freue mich für eure Tipps.


----------



## reisball (9. November 2012)

Im Prinzip müsste das gehen. Du bräuchtest nur einen 12V RGB-Controller und solltest vorher überprüfen ob die Flexlights auf 12V ausgelegt sind.
Wenn beides passt, funktioniert das ohne Probleme.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0YQzkFJcSyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metal_Tim (11. November 2012)

ah ok dann schu ich mich mal um 

danke für die antowort !


----------



## reisball (11. November 2012)

*@Metal_Tim:* Kein Problem .





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m_MxH7FwqyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KillerCroc (19. November 2012)

aktuell ein Killer Croc grün


----------



## DasBretzel (30. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mal meine kiste in schwarz/weiß mit uv beleuchtung^^ ich finds ganz ok, bin aber am überlegen eine custom wakü rein zu ballern^^


----------



## KillerCroc (30. Dezember 2012)

seit einigen Wochen : rot & schwarz


----------



## cryzen (30. Dezember 2012)

Mache ich doch auch mal mit


----------



## acidburn1811 (31. Dezember 2012)

Foto.1. FarCry ( Deckel 360 Radi Schrieftzug ) 
Foto.2.Seitenteil Evga Gaming Grün 
Foto.3.Komplett Ansicht mit Schreibtisch ( Casecone ) auf Nacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackjan (31. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal meiner, der auch schon gut 3 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und immernoch Top läuft und so gut wie alle Titel noch auf höchsten Einstellungen schafft 

Die LED-Leisten oben auf dem PC sind Soundempfindlich und finden auch irgendwann nochmal den Weg IN ein Gehäuse, wenn ich bald mal ein größeres hole.


----------



## Speeedymauss (31. Dezember 2012)

So mein rechner in Blau: (umbauarbeiten laufen aber gerade:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balthar (3. Januar 2013)

Mein Neuer Rechner in Scharz Weiß hinzu kommen noch 2x 140mm Enermax T.B. Apollish in Blau für die Front sowie ein dritter Enermax Cluster für den CPU Kühler (Leds sind von Next und zwar handelt es sich um das Sleeved Cable)


----------



## Cilitbeng (10. Januar 2013)

Da, meine Kiste....blau, blau, blau, blüht der Enzian.....


----------



## NISSON (14. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute!

Hatte mir mal Gedanken zu einer Beleuchtung für einen eventuellen neuen Rechner gemacht.
Nun als Gehäuse hab ich mir einer der beiden vorgestellt:
Corsair Carbide 300R + Window
Corsair Carbide 500R

Würde sie gerne in Weiss ausleuchten, mit diesen Lüftern
Enermax Cluster

Jedoch find ich florezierende Teile (+ UV-Licht) auch sehr nett. 
Hatte da ans Sleeven dedacht und das eventuelle Lackieren einiger Teile.
Jetzt stellt sich allerdings die Frage, macht es Sinn, ein weisses realtiv hell ausgeleuchtetes Gehäuse, mit UV-Effekt auszurüsten? Verschwindet der UV-Schein durch die zu helle Beleuchtung?
Ich hatte mal an meinem jetztigen Rechner mit UV-Effekt und blauer Beleuchtung getüftelt. Leider hatte ich die Leuchtkraft der Kathoden überschätzt, die Beleuchtung blieb hinter meinen Erwartungen, zudem fielen noch einige aus (Defekt). 
Gibt es eine vorteilhaftere Beleuchtungekombination, von UV-Licht und einer anderen beliebigen Farbe?


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (14. Januar 2013)

Hey,

Also ich hab das 500r.
Ist wirklich klasse, nur das die angabe mit dem Platz für den Radiator nicht ganz stimmt und man somit im Deckel sogut wie keinen einbauen kann, aber das ist ja nebensache . Hab die beiden Lüfter aus der Front in den Deckel gemacht, die sind heller als ich dachte und leuchten das schon verdammt gut aus. Nach oben durch das Gitter sieht man sie nicht so gut, da das Gitter mit dem Staubschutz sehr "eng" ist und die Lüfter auch somit die Luft nicht so gug raus pusten (hab sie so ausgerichtet und muss sagen es ist nicht so das ware, dann lieber reinsaugen). Hab zudem noch in der Front 2 Enermax Vegas Duo drin die ich auf blau gestellt habe, fallen innen so gut wie gar nicht auf aber von außen sieht es top aus. Werde mit unten im gehäuse auch noch paar weiße leds einbauen, weiß sieht einfach klasse drin aus 

EDIT: habe noch nie uv aktive sachen drin, aber ich glaube die gehen da mehr oder weniger unter


----------



## NISSON (14. Januar 2013)

Ja genau das befürchte ich auch. Hätte den Rechner ja gern zweifarbig von innen beleuchtet "Schwarzlicht" und weisse (oder blaue) LED´s. Aber wie gesagt, wäre schön wenn jemand davon berichtet, der das schon mal ausprobiert hat bzw Fachmann/-frau ist. Man muss halt für eine nette UV-Wirkung die passenden Sachen reinkaufen. hatte da u.a. an eine hellblau florezierende Acrylglasscheibe fürs Windowkit gedacht und dann halt noch einige Komponenten im Inneren farblich auf weiss abgestimmt. Evt Rammriegel, Sleeves, lackierte Teile,....
Wäre klasse wenn jemand aus Erfahrung weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (14. Januar 2013)

Also viel erfahrung hab ich damit noch nicht, allerdings kann ich morgen mal bilder machen wie es Aussieht mit den 2 verschiedenen Farben, ich schalt die front dann auf  rot, dann erkennt man das besser weil bei blau und weiß kein so großer unterschied ist. Hatte in meinem alten case nur die blauen bzw. Roten Lüfter und muss sagen das das blaue Licht von den Lüftern auf normalen weißen sleeve auch schon sehr gut aussieht, ist auch fast wie ein leuchten finde ich.


----------



## DaxTrose (15. Januar 2013)

Wenn Du das Gehäuse hell ausleuchtest, ergibt eine UV-Beleuchtung keinen Sinn mehr, da Du den UV-Effekt damit "überstrahlst". Du kannst allerdings versuchen, Teilbereiche dunkel zu halten und diese dann mit UV-Effekten hervorzuheben. Wenn Du zum Beispiel nur mit einer oder zwei weißen LED den CPU-Kühler beleuchtest und den Rest dunkel lässt und mit UV-LED ausleuchtest, könnte ich mir das mit UV-aktiven Sleeve ganz nett vorstellen. Aber so etwas probiert man am besten aus um herausfinden, wie es wirkt.


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (15. Januar 2013)

Also wie DaxTrose sagt kan ich dir empfehlen die 2 weißen LED Lüfter in den Deckel zu bauen.
ich häng mal paar Bilder dran wie es bei mir Aussieht.


----------



## NISSON (15. Januar 2013)

Naja ich hatte eigentlich vor die Lüfter nicht nur oben anzubringen(wie bei dir zu sehen), sondern auch noch in der Front zwei und dann noch zwei an den cpu-kühler. Also wäre der untere Bereich am wenigsten beleuchtet. 
Sieht schon mal ganz nett aus bei dir, XxmArKxX88. Hast du dir auch dir Kabel vom Netzteil gesleevet, bzw hast es machen lassen? Was hast du für einen CPU-Kühler?

Hier hab nen Bild gefunden mit den Enermax Lüftern mit weissen LED´s und UV-Effekt:
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=enerm...58&ved=1t:429,r:97,s:0,i:378&biw=1676&bih=905


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (15. Januar 2013)

Also das du nicht nur welche in den Deckel baust ist ja klar^^.
Wenn man vorne welche einbaut mit LEDs sieht man ja wie bei mir bei dem unteren das der kaum zusehen ist durch den HDD Käfig, also darauf müsste auch bissl achten.
CPU Kühler ist ein Scythe Mugen 2 mit einem Xigmatek XAF-F1255 Blackline LED Lüfter. Also das Netzteil ist nicht komplett gesleevet, hab mir letztens erst gesleevte Verlängerungen bestellt, da 1. das Kabel für die CPU Stromversorgung zu kurz war, und 2. ich sleeve die "großen sachen" nicht selbst, sieht bei mir einfach nicht so super aus, muss noch bissl üben . Hatte mein altes Netzteil selber Gesleevet und da ich jetzt das neue habe habe ich gedacht wenn ich sleeve dann hol ich mir ne Verlängerung, den die kann man wenn man das Netzteil wechselt mitnehmen und muss nicht neu sleeven. Was ich selber Sleeve sind die "kleineren sachen" wie SATA, Lüfter und der ganze Kram ^^.
Wollte mir auch mal die Enermax Cluster holen weil die einfach geil sind :O xD
Wenn du mal googlest "Corsair Carbide 500r Yin & Yang" dann findest du nen Tagebuch, der hat auch die Cluster drin und hat die an die interne Lüftersteuerung gebaut, kannste dir ja mal angucken ist sehr interessant.


----------



## NISSON (15. Januar 2013)

Bis auf Kaltlichtkathoden hab ich noch keine Erfahrung. Denke dass sich die FlexLights gut verstecken lassen und sich gut eignen um gezielte Bereich zu auszustraheln.
Was würdet ihr als UV-Lichtquelle einbauen?
Kaltlichtkathoden:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Modding/Beleuchtung/Kaltkathoden/CCFL:::28_270_43.html
Ringpuks:
Caseking.de » » Lamptron Color Flash RingPuk - extreme UV
Cluster LED´s
Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » Cluster LEDs
FelxLights
Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » FlexLights


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (15. Januar 2013)

Also ich würde auch zu den Flexlights tendieren. Find die ring puks sind eher für Hintergrundbeleuchtung, die sehen sonst irgendwie nicht so ansprechrnd aus im case, also fibd ich, von den cluster leds bräuchte man glaube auch mehr, und dann würde man preislich mit flexlights oder ccfl. Oder mn baut sich eine kette selber, werd ich auch machen mit weißen leds unten im case bei mir....aber erst wenn die netzteil abdeckung da ist.


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Januar 2013)

Phobya 1,2m flexlight High density UV

Leuchtet echt wie Hölle, nie wieder diesen Kathoden Dreck 

Einmal mit, einmal ohne Blitz ^^


----------



## NISSON (15. Januar 2013)

bei den flex light muss man doch erst noch zwei Kabels dranlöten oder nicht? Wie verbindet man die dann wieder mit dem Netzteil? (einfach Kabel abisolieren und ne Aderendhülse aufpressen?)


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (15. Januar 2013)

Glaub bei manchen sind schon anschlüße dran...die werden dann nur aufs ende rauf gesteckt auf das flexlight. Wenn nicht dann kabel ranlöten und sn die dann molex stecker ran crimpen...gibt extra sone crimpsets...das teure ist dann eig nur die crimpzange aber ist ja nur einmalig.


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Januar 2013)

die phobya flexlights haben bereits einen molex stecker, und sind komplett wasserdicht, 

können aber ab jeder dritten led getrennt werden, dann kann man die einzelstücke auch mit neuen molex kabeln verlöten. ^^

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ht-HighDensity-120cm-UV--144x-SMD-LED-s-.html


----------



## reisball (17. Januar 2013)

Meine beleuchteten Plexistäbe haben einen neuen Platz gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (17. Januar 2013)

Ist ne geile Idee :O
Würde gern mal nen Bild im dunkeln sehen


----------



## reisball (17. Januar 2013)

Bilder davon gibt es welche hier im Beleuchtungsthread. Neue werde ich bei Zeiten natürlich auch machen.

Ein Video findest du auf Seite 18.


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (23. Januar 2013)

Hey,

hab mal ne Frage zu diesen Sound gesteuerten Modulen, undzwar kann man anstatt CCFLs auch LEDs anschließen?
Natürlich werden die LEDs auf die 12V ausgelegt (via Vorwiderstand und so).
Kann mir wer eine gutes Soundmodul empfehlen? (hab bis jetzt nur die gesehen von Sunbeam, Lamptron und HAMA)


----------



## reisball (23. Januar 2013)

Du kannst an dieses Soundmodul auch LED-Ketten oder Ähnliches anschließen.

Ich hatte bisher nur das Modul von Sharkoon, die werden aber nicht mehr verkauft.
Denke die anderen werden ähnlich gut sein. Eine Empfehlung kann ich aber nicht geben.


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (23. Januar 2013)

Ok Vielen Dank


----------



## EveryDayISeeMyDream (25. Januar 2013)

reisball schrieb:


> *@neo:* Ich eigentlich auch, es gibt nur eine Kleinigkeit die mich  enorm stört.
> Nach nicht mal zwei Wochen hat sich der erste Gummifuss gelöst. Zwei Monate später folgte der Zweite.
> Dort finde ich hätte man einfach besseren Kleber verwenden können. Naja eine Kleinigkeit halt.
> 
> ...



Wie hast du das denn realisiert?


----------



## Dragon70 (26. Januar 2013)

Das dürfte Slight sein, guckst du [Sammelthread] Rund um das SLight


----------



## reisball (26. Januar 2013)

Kein S-Light sondern ein HDD-Mount für 5"25 Schächte. Näheres zum Aufbau kann und will ich aber nicht verraten, da es vlt mal eine Kleinserie davon geben wird.

Hier nur die Grundplatte ohne Befestigungslöcher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch eins von der Anschlussseite:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jbfem (27. Januar 2013)

Sowas statt 2,5 SSD/HDD in 5,1/4" ??? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (24. Februar 2013)

Hab mich mal versucht an einer LED Kette...hat alles gut geklappt...bis ich es gesleevet habe xD
wie man sieht gehen 2 LEDs nicht, ein Bein ist direkt an der LED ab gegangen, hab es versucht zu löten aber ohne erfolg 
aber was solls die 2 sind jetzt nicht so Weltbewegend xD


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Februar 2013)

Hey, cooler Effekt    Könnte man nicht engere Abstände wählen und die LEDs mit ins Sleeve legen?


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (24. Februar 2013)

Also ich hab nen Abstand von 20cm genommen und 15 LEDs.
Man kann sie auch enger machen ist kein Problem nur die LEDs ins Sleeve legen meinst du denk ich mal so das die "Köpfe" der LEDs nicht rausgucken oder?
Wenn ja dann muss ich dazu sagen es war sehr nervenaufreibend den Sleeve drüber zu bekommen(deswegen ist die eine LED kaputt...die andere kp wieso die abgeangen ist).
Die LEDs haben sich selber in sone Masche gedrückt, also mit im Sleeve rein machen geht mehr oder weniger.


----------



## Th3l0st (13. März 2013)

Hey Leute!
Vorab , ich bin neu hier .
Meine Kenntnisse zur Elektrik sind naja gering 
Alsoooo nach langem suchen bin ich Ratlos und brauche eure Hilfe! 
Unzwar, will ich meine Gehäuse Lüfter mit LEDs modden und diese sollen zur Musik pulsieren. z.B hier :
Sound Activated LED Case MOD (Tutorial) - YouTube
Er erklärt was er verwendet hat und in einem anderen Video wie er es eingebaut hat. 
Nur benutzt er LEDstripes und keine Einzelnen LEDs. Wie er den  Soundcontroller( RGB Music LED Controller - with handheld RF remote control ) mit dem Netzteil verbindet ist mir ein Rätsel.
Und nun zu meinen Fragen : 1. Lohnt es sich das so einzubauen?
                                      2.Wenn ich einzelne LEDs nehme wie müssen die verlötet sein und welcher widerstand muss ich verwenden?
                                      3.Wie vernetze ich den Soundcontroller mit dem Pcnetzteil und gibt es da Bedenken?
                                      4.Gibt es eine Alternative?


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (13. März 2013)

Hey

Zu den einzelnen led kann ich dir sagen das du den Vorwiderstand berechnen kannst. Aquatuning bietet auf led mit Vorwiderstand an (für 12 V). Die werden dann halt an den Controller angeschlossen und der dann halt ans netzteil. Am besten an molex. Musste nur bissl löten da der sound Controller bestimmt kein Anschluss dafür hat. 

Falls er doch einen anschluss hat, ist es halt noch leichter. Hab das video noch nicht gesehen guck ich mir morgen an. Vllt schreib ich den nochmal was dazu.


----------



## Th3l0st (13. März 2013)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort !
okay Danke !  Brauch ich für jedes Led ein Vorwiderstand? oder nur für die Led reihe die dann an den Controller angeschlossen wird?


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (14. März 2013)

Das dürfte dir eigentlich helfen -> LED-FAQ - Leuchtdioden

also ich selber hab immer nur eine LED Parallel geschalten.
Bei aquatuning hat man da nämlich den passenden Vorwiderstand dazu bekommen.


----------



## Th3l0st (14. März 2013)

XxmArKxX88 schrieb:


> Das dürfte dir eigentlich helfen -> LED-FAQ - Leuchtdioden
> 
> also ich selber hab immer nur eine LED Parallel geschalten.
> Bei aquatuning hat man da nämlich den passenden Vorwiderstand dazu bekommen.



Danke ! 
Aber bin ich mir da sehr unsicher :S
Habe ich das falsch verstanden?
Ich möchte 16 Leds pro Lüfter
und da 4 Leds parallel schalten
Hab jetz hier ausgerechnet für 4 weiße leds R = ( 12V - 4*3,1 )/25mA = (-0,4/ 0,025 ) Ohm = -16 Ohm
Jetzt komm ich nit weiter. Ich bin darin nit wirklich begabt 
Also heißt das ich sollte dann nur 3 Led parallel schalten?
oder doch jede einzeln? 
Und wie verbinde ich diese dann zusammen um diese an meinen Rechner anzuschließen?


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (14. März 2013)

Hey
Also 4 weiße sind zu viel. Ich würde 2 max 3 sagen. Hab selber nur immer eine genommen und dann parallel.  Das parallelschalten ist eig ganz logisch die bilder sprechen da eig für sich.


----------



## Sesambrötchen (9. April 2013)

Ist es irgendwie möglich die Beleuchtung zu steuern?
z.B. mit dem Reset Taster zwischen zwei kanälen hin und her zu wechseln

Hab hier nämlich blaue und rote Flexlights, bei denen ich gerne hin und her wechseln würde.
Dazu bräuchte ich ja nur 3 Schaltstufen: Rot, Blau, und Aus.

Das würde ich dann gerne mit dem Reset machen, da ich diesen nie brauche, und dieser schon an einer angenehmen position verbaut ist.
Ist dies irgendwie möglich?


----------



## Stryke7 (9. April 2013)

Sesambrötchen schrieb:


> Ist es irgendwie möglich die Beleuchtung zu steuern?
> z.B. mit dem Reset Taster zwischen zwei kanälen hin und her zu wechseln
> 
> Hab hier nämlich blaue und rote Flexlights, bei denen ich gerne hin und her wechseln würde.
> ...


 Mit dem Resettaster wird das nichts, aber du könntest einen passenden Schalter kaufen und ins Gehäuse einpassen


----------



## Sesambrötchen (9. April 2013)

Schade, wäre auch zu schön gewesen 

Einen Wechselschalter hab ich noch hier rumliegen, ist zwar für 230V, stört aber nicht.

Gibt es eigentlich noch andere möglichkeiten die Beleuchtung zu steuern? 
Über Usb oder so?


----------



## Stryke7 (9. April 2013)

Sesambrötchen schrieb:


> Schade, wäre auch zu schön gewesen
> 
> Einen Wechselschalter hab ich noch hier rumliegen, ist zwar für 230V, stört aber nicht.
> 
> ...


 Ja, zu stark dürfte kein Problem sein, solange du nicht die Schaltweichen eines Kraftwerks nimmst 

Das kommt ja hauptsächlich darauf an, wie sie denn angetrieben werden.  Je nachdem wieviel Strom sie haben wollen könnte man sie vielleicht an einen steuerbaren Lüfteranschluss deines Mainboards hängen.


----------



## Sesambrötchen (9. April 2013)

Wieviel Strom die Flexlights haben wollen kann ich nicht sagen...
Es sind diese hier:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya LED-Flexlight HighDensity 60cm red (72x SMD LED´s) Phobya LED-Flexlight HighDensity 60cm red (72x SMD LED´s) 83131

Denke aber nicht, dass die Lüfteranschlüsse vom Mainboard das aushalten.
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob etwas am Mainboard kaputt gehen kann, wenn die Leuchten zuzviel strom ziehen 
Da nehm ich lieber den Wechselschalter den ich hier hab...


----------



## Stryke7 (9. April 2013)

Dann nimm den Wechselschalter


----------



## Sesambrötchen (10. April 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann nimm den Wechselschalter



Hab ich jetzt auch, klappt soweit ganz gut.


----------



## EveryDayISeeMyDream (13. April 2013)

Ich werfen da mal eine Frage in die Runde. Ich möchte mein Graphite 600T weiß beleuchten aber sehr dezent oder nach Möglichkeit regelbar. Gibt es da Möglichkeiten, LEDs in der Helligkeit zu regeln? Gibt es da vllt 5.25" Bays, die da was können?


----------



## Stryke7 (14. April 2013)

EveryDayISeeMyDream schrieb:


> Ich werfen da mal eine Frage in die Runde. Ich möchte mein Graphite 600T weiß beleuchten aber sehr dezent oder nach Möglichkeit regelbar. Gibt es da Möglichkeiten, LEDs in der Helligkeit zu regeln? Gibt es da vllt 5.25" Bays, die da was können?


 
Da wäre wieder die Möglichkeit, dass sich manche LED-Leisten über eine Lüftersteuerung regeln lassen würden.  Manchmal passt das.


----------



## Sesambrötchen (15. April 2013)

EveryDayISeeMyDream schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werfen da mal eine Frage in die Runde. Ich möchte mein Graphite 600T   weiß beleuchten aber sehr dezent oder nach Möglichkeit regelbar. Gibt   es da Möglichkeiten, LEDs in der Helligkeit zu regeln? Gibt es da vllt   5.25" Bays, die da was können?



Evtl kannst du ja eine Lüftersteuerung benutzen, die mit einfachen Potis arbeitet.
Sowas z.B.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Nanoxia FCX Basic Fan Controller FCX Basic Fan Controller 70092

oder sowas

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya 4-Control Lüftersteuerung - Schwarz Phobya 4-Control Lüftersteuerung - Schwarz 70192

Die Phobya Flexlights die ich hier habe haben bereits einen 3Pin Anschluss, welcher sich an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen lässt.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya LED-Flexlight HighDensity 60cm white (72x SMD LED´s) Phobya LED-Flexlight HighDensity 60cm white (72x SMD LED´s) 83129


----------



## EveryDayISeeMyDream (1. Mai 2013)

Kann das die im Corsair Graphite 600T integrierte Steuerung? Die werde ich nämlich nicht nutzen.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (17. Mai 2013)

Grüß euch,
ich suche echt grelle blaue LED's für mein Case. Muss man die selbst zusammenlöten ?


----------



## Farbfieber (23. Mai 2013)

Mal ne doofe Frage, gab es nicht mal einen Thread mit Mainboardhintergrund-Beleuchtung?


----------



## reisball (23. Mai 2013)

Den Thread für beleuchtete Mainboards gibt es hier.


----------



## Farbfieber (23. Mai 2013)

ich danke dir


----------



## Jbfem (25. Mai 2013)

blueIce





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Florian97450 (27. Mai 2013)

Das sieht einfach nur hammer geil aus!


----------



## Jbfem (22. Juni 2013)

_Blood _Edition​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (22. Juni 2013)

Die richtige Ausleuchtung mit meiner Kamera einzufangen, bekomme ich leider nicht hin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erik Cartman (23. Juni 2013)

Post #238 und #240 sieht sehr nach CopperMods aus
Finds hammer.


----------



## cryzen (29. Juni 2013)

mach ich mal mit bin zwar schon mitn anderen pc drin aber egal


----------



## ronnykisser (29. Juni 2013)

geile kisten dabei! 

mach auch mal mit...

meiner:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (29. Juni 2013)

Corsair Carbide 500R <3


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Juni 2013)

Rackable Systems 19" Server



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ehemaliger Spiele PC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juni 2013)

cryzen schrieb:


> mach ich mal mit bin zwar schon mitn anderen pc drin aber egal


 
Sieht gut aus.


----------



## Frank-Hardware (29. Juni 2013)

Temperaturabhängiger Farbwechsel
LED Farben wechseln, wenn sich die Temperatur in der Wasserkühlung ändert.
0° - 28° grün, 29° - 34° blau, 35° - XX° rot und wieder zurück, wenn die Temperatur fällt.

You Tube
Case Modding 001
Case Modding 001 neu
Case Modding 002
Case Modding 003


----------



## cryzen (30. Juni 2013)

XxmArKxX88 schrieb:


> Corsair Carbide 500R <3


 

11/8 ,, schauch  und und 100mm agb ??? oder 150mm


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (30. Juni 2013)

ja 11/8 schlauch und nen 80mm agb von Bitspower


----------



## baddy33 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*

Bilder Von meinem Pc!!
Paar sind noch mit alter GTX570!!


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC-Beleuchtungsbilderthread*



baddy33 schrieb:


> Bilder Von meinem Pc!!
> Paar sind noch mit alter GTX570!!


 
Nice^^


----------



## RainbowCrash (1. Juli 2013)

Idefix wie hast du die Slotblenden-Beleuchtung gelöst?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. Juli 2013)

Ist nur auf dem Mainboard mit einem weißen kleinen Steckerchen gesteckt. Ganz geht, wird nicht gehen.


----------



## EveryDayISeeMyDream (8. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mal eine Frage. Inwieweit lassen sich RGB Flexlights wie diese hier mittels Poti steuern? Ich möchte ganz gern eine stufenlose Farbeinstellung haben und das ganze in der Helligkeit verstellen und logischerweise ausschalten können... Ich hab mir da einen Schalter und 3 Potis gedacht, mit denen man die Spannung an den LEDs verändert...

Funktioniert das und wenn ja, was ist zu beachten?


----------



## Autorocker (8. Juli 2013)

Hol dir doch einfach ne Fernbedienung dazu... Der ganze Aufwand mit Basteln wäre mir zu anstrengend


----------



## hanssx2 (13. Juli 2013)

so da es anscheinend nur diesen allgemeinen Thread gibt  versuche ich mal meine Idee hier zu schildern 

Ich habe mir 2x 5m  RGB  LED gekauft 

5m 500CM RGB LED Strip Leiste Streifen 5050 SMD Fernbedienung Netzteil 12v Neu | eBay

waren sogar noch billiger als die hier angegeben  16 euro, da man drauf bieten konnte 

Ich wuerde gerne die Leds mit meinem PC steuern koennen und zwar nicht nur einfach die farben sondern auch dass sie auf musik reagieren 
dazu hab ich folgende loesungen gefunden : 

1. Leider kann man nicht alles haben entweder steuert der pc nach farbe oder man laesst es auf musik reagieren beides auf einmal geht nicht !

dazu hab ich folgendes gefunden :
RGB-Controller mit IR-Fernbedienung und Musikste: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt
steuert die Leds nach dem bass ist schoen und gut hat aber keine memory funktion muss also immer wieder eingestellt werden, wenn man es mal in den standby gefahren hat  oder ausgemacht hatte( was nervig ist )


dann gibt es die moeglichkeit es per mikrofon und audio jack 

LDRF-RGB4-A RGB Controller w/ RF Remote and Audio | Controllers & Dimmers | LED Light Strips & Bars | Super Bright LEDs

dies wuerde mir vollkommen ausreichen, wenn es hier in Deutschland erhaeltlich waer
Ich konnte es leider nicht finden sondern nur aus US Seiten 

Kennt ihr ein aehnliches produkt wie nummer 2 mit audio jack, bei diesen kann der pc ganz normal die leds steuern uebern den audioausgang, wenn musik gespielt wird reagieren die leds entsprechend 

ICh hab in einigen Foren auch etwas ueber ein Adruino gefunden, bei der man sich so eine steuerung selbst zusammen bauen kann, aber dafuer bin ich eindeutig nicht der fachmann 
Kennt sich da zufaellig einer aus der mir weiter helfen koennte  ?

mir geht es halt darum nicht den rechner zu beleuchten sondern in quasi auch als Lichtorgel zu benutzen und damit stimmung in den raum zu bringen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so sieht der selfmade case jetzt aus kommt noch eine wakue rein und dort sollen eben auch die LEDs rein 

der Case ist nach allen seiten offen dementsprechend ist der effekt der LEds und desto wichtiger waere fuer mich die steuerung


Edit:  chromoflex ist eindeutig zu teuer fuer mich, ich geb ja nicht 16 euro aus fuer LEDs um dann 90 fuer ein Chromoflex auszugeben


----------



## the_pierced (14. Juli 2013)

So schauts bei mir mit aktiver Beleuchtung jetzt aus. Eigentlich wollte ich die Beleuchtung auf grün switchen (ist ja bei dem Case möglich, diverse Farben anzusteuern) aber so gefällt mir das ganze dann doch besser.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farbfieber (14. Juli 2013)

the_pierced schrieb:


> So schauts bei mir mit aktiver Beleuchtung jetzt aus. Eigentlich wollte ich die Beleuchtung auf grün switchen (ist ja bei dem Case möglich, diverse Farben anzusteuern) aber so gefällt mir das ganze dann doch besser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ULTIMATIV !!!!! Genesis Power !!!

Hier ist übrigens der PC meiner besseren Hälfte. Mit eigener Biohazard-Anfertigung.


----------



## Frank-Hardware (9. August 2013)

You Tube:

Case Modding 003


----------



## Speeedymauss (28. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grenn-CB (30. August 2013)

@Speedymauss
Sind das noch die originalen Gehäuse Lüfter vom T9 oder wurden die ausgetauscht?


----------



## Speeedymauss (30. August 2013)

@grenn-CB
Ja das sind noch die originalen, war bisher zu geizig die auszutauschen, das ist aber ein T28, kein T9


----------



## grenn-CB (30. August 2013)

@Speeedymauss
Danke für deine Antwort, soweit ich weiß hat das T28 die gleichen Lüfter drin wie das T9, habe selber nämlich das T9 Value Green Edition und das hat die gleichen Lüfter drin wie das T28 grün, aber die Farbe der blauen LED Lüfter gefällt mir auch sehr.
Finde den Rechner auch insgesamt vom Aussehen gut.


----------



## Speeedymauss (30. August 2013)

aha, ja ich denke mal das bei diesen Serien überall die gleichen Lüfter drin sind, wird billiger sein 

Danke


----------



## Tommi1 (30. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RenovatioApo (5. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schelmiii (13. September 2013)

Meine Casemod ist fertig.
Hightlight ist wohl die RGB Beleuchtung, die wassertemperaturgeregelt gesteuert wird.
Beleuchtungsmäßig ist das 2 geteilte S-Light das aufwendigste bei mir gewesen.
Unter dem AGB ist auch ein S-Light.
DAs Fractal Design Logo ist von hinten in Plexi gelasert und dann von unten in die Scheibe mit weißen LEDs beleuchtet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (25. September 2013)

So und jetzt auch noch hier ^^


----------



## RenovatioApo (25. September 2013)

Schaut richtig geil aus. Sag mal welche Lüfter sind das und wie hast du die LED Streifen darein bekommen?


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (25. September 2013)

Das sind die Enermax TB Silence 140mm.
Du hast ja auch in dem "LED Lüfter umbauen" Thread schon geschrieben. Da ist ja am Anfang son paar Bilder.


----------



## RenovatioApo (25. September 2013)

Wenn es natürlich die Enermax Lüfter sind, dann ist ja alles klar. Sah auf dem Bild nämlich nach ganz anderen aus.


----------



## xCiRE007x (26. September 2013)

Hat eigentlich hier schon wer mit Glasfaser als Beleuchtung gearbeitet ? Hab ich vorgestern im Fernsehen gesehen ..


----------



## RenovatioApo (26. September 2013)

Hast du davon mal ein Link?


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (26. September 2013)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren wie das aussieht.


----------



## T1mae (8. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir siehts derzeit so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Mai 2014)

Der Thread ist zu gut, um ihn sterben zu lassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viner-Cent (23. Mai 2014)

Haste Recht, ich find die Farben sind bei dir n bisschen wild zusammengewürfelt, ich würde maximal 3 zueinander passende nehmen, eher zwei (Rot, Weiß und Blau z.B.)


----------



## Andreas2409 (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo kann mir jemand led Lüfter empfehlen in rot ? 
Diese sollten leise sein und gut kühlen
4 Stück für das arc 2


----------



## reisball (27. Mai 2014)

Vlt sind die BitFenix Spectre etwas für dich.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (27. Mai 2014)

haltet mich für geschmacksfremd aber ich kann einen hell leuchtenen PC absolut nichts abgewinnen.
ein dezent leuchtener Schriftzug kann hübsch ausschauen, aber sobald die Kiste den ganzen Raum bestrahlt ist das für mich persönlich nur kitsch den ich nichts abgewinnen kann.
sorry


----------



## Viner-Cent (27. Mai 2014)

Die Cougar CFD sind auch gut, ich hab ihre Vortex Gehäuselüfter, und die sind richtig gut!


----------



## FeederZ (10. Juli 2014)

Hey , hatte die Idee Meinen Namen als Leuchtenden Schriftzug vorne in der Slotblende zu Platzieren , ich würde es so machen , Meinen namen mit ner Schablone in holz zeichnen , dies dann aussägen , und in das gitter reinstecken und dahinter Kathoden oder LED , Ich weiß allerdings  nicht welches von den Beiden ich nehmen soll , Habt ihr vielleicht Vorschläge was ich besser Machen kann ?


----------



## Viner-Cent (10. Juli 2014)

Unbedingt LEDs nehmen, die sind viel billiger, Stromsparender und man kann sie übers Netzteil mit 12V antreiben (musst halt welche mit 12V aussuchen)


----------



## Kalmar (10. Juli 2014)

Richtig - LEDs sind da definitv die bessere Wahl. Wenn du etwas handwerklich geschickt bist und ein wenig von Elektrotechnik verstehst, kannst du das auch selber bauen - also LEDs, Widerstände zusammenlöten usw.
Beim Selbermachen aber immer Vorsicht - ein Netzteil arbeitet zwar nur bei 12V, kann aber durchaus ein paar Amper abgeben!
Ich selber hab welche an die 5V Schiene gehangen, bzw. andere auch an die 12V je nach Bedarf und Verfügbarkeit (Stecker).


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2014)

Ich präsentiere: die Lüfterampel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viner-Cent (10. Juli 2014)

Geil, aber wozu? Rot PC überhitzt, Gelb Kühlt ab und Grün weiterzocken? Das sind Bitfenix Spectre, oder?


----------



## FeederZ (11. Juli 2014)

Hmm , Okay die LEDs sind ja nicht das Problem , nur wie ich es Hinbekomme , das der Name dann schön Leuchtet. Ich habe mir gedacht ich nehme Ein stück holz , Fräse Dort meinen Namen rein und Klebe es vor eine Acrylglasplatte , das ganze soll dann in einen 5,25" Passen und Schön leuchten ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2014)

FeederZ schrieb:


> Hey , hatte die Idee Meinen Namen als Leuchtenden Schriftzug vorne in der Slotblende zu Platzieren , ich würde es so machen , Meinen namen mit ner Schablone in holz zeichnen , dies dann aussägen , und in das gitter reinstecken und dahinter Kathoden oder LED , Ich weiß allerdings nicht welches von den Beiden ich nehmen soll , Habt ihr vielleicht Vorschläge was ich besser Machen kann ?



Man könnte die Platte komplett aus Plexi machen und mit Folie bekleben um dann den Namen rauszuschneiden oder man deckt den Namen ab und lackiert den Rest. Man könnte die Platte auch anschleifen das die wie Milchglas aussieht und man dadurch ein eher gleichmäßiges Licht bekommt. Generell LEDs nehmen da nur die ein intensives Licht bieten


----------



## TobiMoesi (23. Juli 2014)

Hey Ho 

Mein neuer Rechner wurde vorgestern zusammengebaut, jedoch leuchten nur die 2 Front Lüfter sowie der eine hinten ein wenig.
Ursprünglich dachte ich an ganz normale LED's, dann kamen solche "Bulks" glaube ich (Ringe die in alle Richtungen leuchten) und jetzt bin ich 
bei soundgesteuerten LED's, quasi mit dem Subwoofer. 
Irgendwer der so etwas schon hat? 

mfg Tobias 

edit: POST #1


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (23. Juli 2014)

Ja hab/hatte ich drin -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...-kaltlichtkathoden-steuerung.html#post6167667
Allerdings mit LED RGB-Strips.


----------



## TobiMoesi (23. Juli 2014)

Warum nur muss ich in Österreich wohnen, immer diese Versandkosten 
Irgendwelche LED Strips Empfehlungen, oder ist das eh völlig egal?

Danke schon mal


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (23. Juli 2014)

Also ich hab einfach günstige bei amazon genommen. Funktionieren eig auch noch. Vom ramozz oder so.


----------



## TobiMoesi (23. Juli 2014)

Kay 
Danke


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (23. Juli 2014)

Kein Problem ^^


----------



## TobiMoesi (23. Juli 2014)

Noch ne Frage, bei dir im Video sind das immer unterschiedliche Farben, ist das nur der Modus des LED Streifens der durchgehend wechselt ?


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (23. Juli 2014)

Der Controller wechselt die Automatisch im "Musik Modus", also man kann leider nicht einstellen das der "Musik Modus" bei einer Farbe bleibt, sondern er geht alle durch.


----------



## TobiMoesi (23. Juli 2014)

Och schade, hätte es gerne rein orange gehabt 
 -- >  http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00E5AQJZ6/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum
ich glaub ich probier das ma :o

edit: oder ich kauf einfach keine rgb leds ^^
edit2: shit, die musik Funktion nur mit rgb, gnaah >.>


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (23. Juli 2014)

Also es gibt noch diese möglichkeit. Musste halt einfach Orange LEDs + Vorwiderstände oder Orange LED Strips nehmen. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pP-UEU9BxFE


----------



## Knower (29. Juli 2014)

Hy,
Ich möchte in das Plexiglas die LEDs reinbekommen, weiß momentan nur nicht wie ich die Aussparungen am besten hinbekomme ... 
Hat da jemand vielleicht Tipps? 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. September 2014)

*Milchstraße um ein schwarzes Loch reicher*

Amateurastronom Stephan Wilke hat ein bisher unbekanntes schwarzes Loch in der Milchstraße entdeckt und fotografisch festgehalten. Dass es trotz seiner Nähe zu irdischen Beobachtungsstationen bisher unerkannt blieb, erklärt sein Entdecker mit der sehr geringen Größe des schwarzen Lochs, das seine Umgebung nur geringfügig beeinflusse. "Das Objekt ist aus technischen Gründen unmöglich von konventionellen Sternwarten oder Weltraumteleskopen aus zu sehen", so der Sternenfreund. Auffällig an der Aufnahme im Frequenzbereich des sichtbaren Lichts sind die Leuchterscheinungen am Rand des schwarzen Lochs. Dem Hobbyforscher zufolge könnte es sich um Strahlungsemissionen von Materie handeln, die aufgrund ihrer Nähe zum Ereignishorizont stark beschleunigt wurde. Messdaten weisen nämlich darauf hin, dass die sichtbare Materie das schwarze Loch in einer Minute über 1.000 Mal umkreist. Das Alter des Objekts schätzt der Entdecker auf wenige Jahre, möchte die Einstufung aber Experten überlassen. Astrophysiker der europäischen Weltraumbehörde ESA sowie der US-amerikansichen NASA haben bereits Interesse an den vom Entdecker zusammengestellten Unterlagen zu diesem Sensationsfund angemeldet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UpGrade (26. September 2014)

the_pierced schrieb:


> So schauts bei mir mit aktiver Beleuchtung jetzt aus. Eigentlich wollte ich die Beleuchtung auf grün switchen (ist ja bei dem Case möglich, diverse Farben anzusteuern) aber so gefällt mir das ganze dann doch besser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was ist das für ein Gehäuse? Haben will


----------



## Jbfem (11. Februar 2015)

TJ 11 sTray​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Februar 2015)

Kommt das als Abdeckung vor die HDD Schächte ? Wie hast du das ganze gebaut ?


----------



## Jbfem (11. Februar 2015)

Ja so kommt sie dran! Es ist eine Plexiplatte mit einer Nut für die LEDs. 
Das haben wir (martmamod.de) konzipiert für den Tj07 . Es nennt sich "sTray" und kann für alle Gehäuse bestellt werden.


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Februar 2015)

So wie es aussieht in allen Farben , ist dann da eine LED drin die man verschieden ansteuern kann (sehe die unterschiedlichen Farben auf den Bildern)
Sieht großartig aus. 
Wie kriege ihr das hin das die seitlich durchsichtig ist aber vorne eine schwarze Schicht drauf ist ?

Edit:
Hab mir kurz die Seite angeschaut- sieht ja noch viel besser aus.
Macht ihr das professionell  hauptberuflich oder als Nebenjob ?
Mein Interesse ist auf jeden Fall geweckt.
Kaufen alle Leute die den murdermod machen bei euch ein oder machen sich das auch manche selber ?
Das sind doch diese Mdpc Leute oder ? (Also nicht Nils,sondern die modder)

Edit2: die ausführlicheren Sachen auch gern per PN.


----------



## Jbfem (11. Februar 2015)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht in allen Farben , ist dann da eine LED drin die man verschieden ansteuern kann (sehe die unterschiedlichen Farben auf den Bildern)
> Sieht großartig aus.
> Wie kriege ihr das hin das die seitlich durchsichtig ist aber vorne eine schwarze Schicht drauf ist ?
> 
> ...




Die Led ist eine RGB und wird über das Farbwerk von aquacomputer gesteuert.  Den Rest ja bitte PN !!!  Falls interesse schau mal im Worklog bei mir rein da ist soweit alles drin.


----------



## Deathy93 (14. Februar 2015)

Ich liebe blau


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Februar 2015)

Wie sieht der Rest des PCs aus ?


----------



## Jbfem (14. Februar 2015)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wie sieht der Rest des PCs aus ?




http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/294072-copperhead-2-0-es-geht-weiter.html


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Februar 2015)

Sorry deinen Mod habe ich natürlich schon mit Freuden durchgeguckt. Ich meinte den von deathy


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. Februar 2015)

Mal nen Luffi von  mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (15. Februar 2015)

Wie beleuchtet man am besten eine Plexiglas Scheibe? Hab ein wenig rumexperimentiert und mir eine Seitenwand gebaut und Logos hineingeätzt also an den Stellen Milchig gemacht. Das müsste doch Gut leuchten wenn man das von der Seite anstrahlt oder?
Hier ein paar Bilder. Ist nur ein Prototyp also nicht die Kratzer + Schrauben zum montieren beachten^^


----------



## Star_KillA (15. Februar 2015)

Wie dick ist denn das ? So kann man das nur sehr schwer beleuchten, da du quasi keine Ränder hast da die ganze Tür aus dem Plexi besteht. Wenn du das Plexiglas noch kleiner machst und in ein Blechseitenteil einfässt, kannst du an den Seiten LEDs verlegen. Das haben die von nobleros mal so gemacht.


----------



## sp01 (15. Februar 2015)

Hab zwar kein Plexiklas aber mein case wird innen von einer Streifen LED beleuchtet. Das leuchtet recht gut aus - zumal ich mein nur die kleinste Version habe.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (21. Februar 2015)

Ja werde sowieso die Originale Blech abdeckung nehmen und ausschneiden und dahinter das Plexiglas da kann mann das dan schön beleuchten aber das Intel Logo ist sehr geil geworden^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2015)

Intel4770K94 schrieb:


> Wie beleuchtet man am besten eine Plexiglas Scheibe? Hab ein wenig rumexperimentiert und mir eine Seitenwand gebaut und Logos hineingeätzt also an den Stellen Milchig gemacht. Das müsste doch Gut leuchten wenn man das von der Seite anstrahlt oder?
> Hier ein paar Bilder. Ist nur ein Prototyp also nicht die Kratzer + Schrauben zum montieren beachten^^


Ein wenig viel Werbung finde ich. Wäre das Seitenteil anders gestaltet und würde nicht die ganze Seitenwand einnehmen könnte man einen Blick in die Wohnwelt riskieren wo man Glasregale beleuchtet. Wenn an das alles beleuchten will sollte man aber nur die Scheibe beleuchten und nix anderes weil es den Eindruck wieder zerstört


----------



## Jbfem (21. Februar 2015)

Ich denke auch das deine Beleuchtung das kleinste Problem ist , sondern das es wirklich zu viel Werbung ist. Was hat Audi mit AMD und Intel zu tun?  BMW fehlt irgendwie noch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2015)

Audi, vielleicht fühlt er sich als Herr der Ringe? Aber aufgepasst hinten am Auspuff sitzt der Gollum und bläst da rein


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Juli 2015)

Bevor der Thread Staub ansetzt ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolflux (4. August 2015)

Sehr schöner Thread :daumen :
MfG.wolflux


----------



## Munin666 (4. August 2015)

Ich habe mal eine ganz dumme Frage...eine wirklich dumme! ;D
Jedes Gehäuse hat ja eine Power LED, da diese bei meinem Fractal Design Define XL R2 nicht allzu klein / dunkel ausfällt, wollte ich einfach mal nachfragen, ob es möglich ist irgendwie eine Art Schalter an zu bringen, welcher sich hinter der Fronttüre versteckt um diese LED aus oder ein zu schalten?
Problem ist das mein halbes Zimmer im dunkeln blau leuchtet und so selbst ein lautloser PC nervig ist und am schlafen hindert...
(Wichtig für Downloads über Nacht etc.)

Wichtig ist außerdem, dass ich das Gehäuse selbst nicht verändern will, damit man es schnell in den Original Zustand zurück versetzen kann. Aktuell ist die LED bei mir aus gesteckt, aber das ist nur die halbe Lösung dieses Problems.


----------



## RenovatioApo (4. August 2015)

Einfach ein Schalter dazwischen schalten und den irgendwo montieren. So würde ich das machen. Kannst du mal von der Front sowie Fronttüre ein Foto machen???


----------



## Munin666 (4. August 2015)

Eins machen ist gerade echt schlecht, da ich erst um 19 Uhr daheim bin.
Aber ich habe dir mal die Google Arbeit erspart und selbst gegoogelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das ist was du gesucht hast.
Bei mir sind die oberen 2 5,25 Schächte belegt, die anderen 2 sind noch frei.
Ich dachte mir das man vielleicht in einen dieser Schächte ein Modul oder so einsetzen kann mit dem Schalter und später wieder zurück bauen kann.
Nur müsste auch iwie das Kabel für die Leuchte unbeschädigt bleiben um dies zu gewährleisten...falls du verstehst.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. August 2015)

Ja klar, kauf dir einen beliebigen Schalter und setz den ins Kabel das vom Frontpanel zum Mainboard führt.


----------



## Munin666 (4. August 2015)

Wie wärs wenn ich mir so eine Blende hole
https://www.caseking.de/lian-li-bz-501b-laufwerksblende-5-25-zoll-schwarz-zual-036.html 
und darin den Schalter dann einbaue?
So einen Kippschalter sollte ich sicher irgendwo her kriegen.
Nur wie könnte ich es realisieren ohne die Kabel zu beschädigen?


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. August 2015)

Wieso überhaupt schaltbar machen?  Zieh den power led Stecker vom Mainboard und ruhe ist.   Ich zumindest hätte nicht das Bedürfnis die wieder abzuschalten.  xD


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. August 2015)

Klebe doch was über die LED. Entweder verdunkelt Sie ganz, oder sie wird stark gedimmt.


----------



## Munin666 (4. August 2015)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Wieso überhaupt schaltbar machen?  Zieh den power led Stecker vom Mainboard und ruhe ist.   Ich zumindest hätte nicht das Bedürfnis die wieder abzuschalten.  xD


Ist doch schon raus, aber für mich ist das nicht gerade die feine Art...ich suche nach einer schöneren Lösung ohne das Gehäuse öffnen zu müssen um später die LED aus oder ein zu schalten und ohne das Gehäuse zu verändern.



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Klebe doch was über die LED. Entweder verdunkelt Sie ganz, oder sie wird stark gedimmt.


Hmm, Panzertape hilft oft, aber ist nicht gerade die schönste Methode ;D da ziehe ich doch lieber den Stecker.


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. August 2015)

Wieso wieder einschalten?  xD


----------



## Munin666 (4. August 2015)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Wieso wieder einschalten?  xD



Weil die LED mich nur stört wenn der PC über Nacht an bleiben soll. Das ist maximal 1x die Woche der Fall, eher seltener.


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. August 2015)

Und ansonsten stört es dich wenn sie also tagsüber nicht an ist? Kann ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen..  Mich würde ein zusätzlicher Schalter mehr stören.


----------



## wolflux (4. August 2015)

Schau doch in das Handbuch was Plus u Minus sind und stecke die 2 Kontakte der Power LED in eine Lüftersteuerung, wenn sie denn noch frei ist. Dann kannst du bei, unter Berücksichtigung der PC- Last bzw. je nach Arbeits-Last, im Bios die Helligkeit von dort regeln bzw. sehr sehr schwach einstellen. 
Einen Nebenvorteil hat es noch,  wenn die schwach leuchtende Led aus ist, ist der PC mit dem Downloaden fertig und wenn du am Tage am PC spielst leuchtet sie ja wieder richtig hell durch die hohe Rechenlast wenn du im Bios auf CPU Level einstellst. Wie du weißt kann man die Lüftersteuerung von, (0?) 10-100% einstellen.
MfG.wolflux


----------



## Stryke7 (4. August 2015)

Ich glaube auch, dauerhaft den Stecker ziehen wäre einfacher.  Oder braucht irgendjemand diese LED wirklich? 
Meine hat sich vor kurzem ins Jenseits verabschiedet, könnte mich nicht weniger interessieren.


----------



## Munin666 (4. August 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Schau doch in das Handbuch was Plus u Minus sind und stecke die 2 Kontakte der Power LED in eine Lüftersteuerung wenn sie denn noch frei ist. Dann kannst du bei, unter Berücksichtigung der PC- Last bzw. je nach Arbeits-Last, im Bios die Helligkeit von dort regeln bzw. sehr sehr schwach einstellen.
> Einen Nebenvorteil hat es noch,  wenn die schwach leuchtende Led aus ist, ist der PC mit dem Downloaden fertig und wenn du am Tage am PC spielst leuchtet sie ja wieder richtig hell durch die hohe Rechenlast wenn du auf CPU Level einstellst.
> MfG.wolflux



Das klingt nach einem Interessanten Vorschlag! Wo wäre denn bei einem 4 Pin Lüfter der + und - Pol? Die Stecker selbst sind ja bei mir beschriftet. So könnte ich die Anzeige vielleicht auch steuern ;D bzw einfach abschalten wenn der PC über Nacht an bleiben soll und einschalten wenn nicht (ohne Leistungssteuerung).


----------



## wolflux (4. August 2015)

Hast du ein Handbuch zum Board?
Meistens auf den ersten Seiten.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. August 2015)

Ich habe keine Ahnung ob diese LEDs wirklich auf 12V laufen, ich hätte geschätzt dass sie eine geringere Spannung brauchen.

Aber versuchen kann mans mal,  im Notfall geht die LED kaputt und stört auch niemanden. 


Beim Lüfteranschluss ist wie üblich die schwarze Ader Masse und die Rote die Versorgungsspannung. Wobei deren Reihenfolge beim Anschließen einer LED natürlich egal ist.

Falls du keinen Lüfter da hast um dir die Farben anzugucken: 

Wenn wir festlegen, dass bei der Buchse auf dem Mainboard der Plastik-Pin die obere Seite darstellt, dann ist es der rechte und mittlere Pin.


----------



## wolflux (4. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Frage ob die Led das packt .
Stelle einfach im Bios diesen Anschluß auf das Minimum dann mehrmals erhöhen. Du weißt ja wie hell die LED immer war.
Ist an der Stelle der Power -Led eine kleine zusätzliche Platine, meistens etwas in der Fronttür, Klappe versteckt, dann müssten 12 Volt funktionieren. Dann geht das Kabel von der Platine  zum Mboard. Es kann aber auch ein Widerstand  im Kabel der LED sein, eine leichte 1.5 cm lange Erhöhung unter einem  Schrumpfschlauch.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. August 2015)

Es



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



werde 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Licht! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. August 2015)

Enermax mit teilweise abgeschalteten LEDs, interessante Idee!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. Juni 2016)

Bildbearbeitung yeah 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Die nachfolgenden Bilder könnte ich mir mit angepasstem Theme (und zentriertem Lüfter) durchaus als Desktop-Motiv vorstellen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Obst (25. Juni 2016)

Hast du das letzte Bild auch in FHD? Wenn ich darf würde ich es gern als Hintergrund benutzen.


----------



## shazalakazoo (15. August 2016)

Ich bin beleuchtet per 2x 30 cm Kaltlichtkathode von Revoltek, 5x [FONT=&quot]Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition Blue LED und vor allem durch die custom gefertigte Lightbox die als PSU Shroud und HDD Versteck dient! Hier einmal bei an- bzw. abgeschalteter Lightbox:

[/FONT]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (9. April 2017)

Ganz so clean komm ich da nicht dran:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dann kam eine andere Grafikkarte rein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Entschuldigt wenn ein wenig Staub drauf ist.


----------



## dr.INSPECTOR (9. April 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komplett RGB Beleuchtung mit Steuerung via Farbwerk- bzw. AURA -Software


----------



## Braineater (10. April 2017)

Mein neuer  Im Inneren nutze ich nur die dezente Beleuchtung vom Board, der GPU und dem Jonsbo Logo. Im Zwischenraum unter dem Gehäuse habe ich noch eoinen BitFenix Alchemy RGB Stripe samt Taster angebaut. Macht schöne Ambientenbeleuchtung auf dem Schreibtisch und lässt sich fix abschalten wenns stört 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist der Worklog dazu: [Worklog] Jonsbo UMX4 Windowed - Black elegance with a touch of Red


----------



## stabilox (14. April 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bastellust war stärker als die Vernunft...

Also raus mit der guten alten Ivy Bridge Maschine aus der Dunkelheit und rein in ein neues Heim hinter Glas und mit etwas Bling-Bling.


----------



## LastManStanding (15. April 2017)

Ich habe mal ne ganz doofe Frage 
Ich habe Gesternabend das Corsair Lighting Node PRO, LED-Strip Set gekauft. Dort stand: "Anschluss an einen USB2.0 Header" diesen hätte ich ja.
Doch habe ich jetzt gesehen das der andere breite Stecker der am Panel ist, nicht Abzunehemnen ist (im Video, meins ist ja noch nicht da)
*Funktioniert der Lithting Node auch Ausschließlich mit dem zusätztlichen USB-Header-Kabel? Oder ist der breite Stecker auch Zwingent erforderlich.*
Denn mein Board hat ja nun kein RGB Anschluss( Asus Crosshair V Formula Z)

Netten gruß


----------



## Majofan21 (16. April 2017)

Braineater schrieb:


> Mein neuer  Im Inneren nutze ich nur die dezente Beleuchtung vom Board, der GPU und dem Jonsbo Logo. Im Zwischenraum unter dem Gehäuse habe ich noch eoinen BitFenix Alchemy RGB Stripe samt Taster angebaut. Macht schöne Ambientenbeleuchtung auf dem Schreibtisch und lässt sich fix abschalten wenns stört



Mal ne Frage: wo hast du das MSI-Logo her?


----------



## Klizzix (18. April 2017)

Ich hoffe, dass ich hier richtig gelandet bin.

Mein neues Mainboard hat 2 4 Pin Anschlüsse für Led-Sachen und ich hatte mir gedacht, ob ich nicht für kleines Geld da einfach 2 LED Stripes ranhängen kann, für ein bisschen indirekte Beleuchtung.

Kann mir jemand ein Set bzw 2 günstige bzw brauchbare LED stripes empfehlen?

Das ganze würde in das System aus meiner Signatur verbaut werden.


----------



## Ravemail (18. April 2017)

Aus der Anleitung vom Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4:

2 x RGB LED Headers
* Supports up to 12V/3A, 36W LED Strip

Was du brauchst ist ein Buchsenverbinder.

Mit billigen LED Streifen aus der Bucht hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht was die Farbgebung und Lebensdauer angeht und vertraue seit Jahren auf die Beleuchtung von Aqua Computer. Ein Meter für knapp 11€, Fünf Meter zwischen 35 und 40€. Die haben 14,4W pro Meter. Du kannst also problemlos 2m an einem Steckplatz betreiben.


----------



## chaotium (18. April 2017)

Da musste halt aufpassen wegen gemeinsamer Anode/Kathode ^^


----------



## Ravemail (18. April 2017)

Bei RGB-Stripes hat sich eine gemeinsame +12V Leitung und für jede Farbe ein geschalteter Ground etabliert. Da sollte es keine Probleme geben. Oder meinst du, dass der Stecker richtig herum aufgesteckt wird? Da sollte natürlich aufgepasst werden!

Wie allgemein üblich ist beim Asrock K4 der mit 1 markierte Stecker die +12V Leitung und wird somit mit dem weißen oder schwarzen Draht verbunden, gefolgt von Grün, Rot und zuletzt Blau mit der jeweiligen Farbe am Kabel.


----------



## ACDSee (10. Juni 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bastellust mit:

2x BeQuiet LED-Stripes aus dem Dark Base Pro (blau)
1x Aphacool Eisblock XPX (leuchtet auch blau)
1x Aphacool Aurora RBGH-Ring
Gigabyte RGB-LEDs auf dem AB-350 Gaming 3


----------



## Toto89 (8. Juli 2017)

Horrido,
ich nutze den Thread mal für ne Frage, denke hier bin ich einigermaßen richtig.

Aaaaalso...
Ich bin gerade dabei mir per Fusion360 eine Netzteilabdeckung zu basteln (3D-Druck)
Ich werde das ROG-Logo und den GTX Schriftzug einarbeiten, sieht dann aus, als wäre es gefräst.

Das soll natürlich schön von innen leuchten, sieht man ja sonst nicht gut.
Mein Plan war ROG Logo in rot, GTX Schriftzug in Grün.

Wie stelle ich das am besten an?
Acrylglas von innen an die Abdeckung direkt hinter den Schriftzug?
Wenn ja: Wie beleuchte ich am besten von innen? UV-Licht? Weiße LED's?

Gibts eine einfachere Methode als Acrylglas? Solche farbigen Folien beispielsweise?

Ich habe ein Asus Prime X370 Pro, dieses hat einen RGB Anschluss (Aura).
Dort hängen "seriell" erst ein LED-Band dran, dann hinterm LED-Band ein RGB Lüfter.

Lässt sich über Asus Aura auch schön farblich steuern. Wenn ich da jetzt eine nicht RGB komponente zwischen hänge, bspw. ein weißes LED Band, kriegt dann die dritte Komponente (der Lüfter) noch den "Farbbefehl" der Aura-Steuerung?

Angehangen ein Screenshot der NT-Abdeckung, damit ihr es euch besser vorstellen könnt.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. Juni 2018)

Für ein Sonderheft hatte ich 2017 folgendes Setup zusammengeschraubt. In dem Artikel ging es um den Zusammenbau eines Spiele-PCs (Bilderstrecke), Beleuchtungsmöglichkeiten wurden nur am Ende kurz angeschnitten. Mir gefällt die eher zurückhaltende Beleuchtung aber ganz gut. Oben müsste ein weißes, unten ein rotes Alphacool Eislicht angebracht sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (31. August 2018)

System 2 mit einer wunderhübschen Beleuchtung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightworker74 (28. Oktober 2018)

Ich schliesse mich mal an 

YouTube


----------



## Asmir_Riba (28. Oktober 2018)

Mit einem einfachen LED Streifen von Amazon und Aura Sync.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (18. November 2018)

InWin101 in der TUF Gaming Edition inkl 3 Enermax T.B. RGB und einem DeepCool Gammaxx GT TGA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balthar (5. Januar 2019)

Hier dann auch mal 2 Bilder von meinem neuen Ryzen System 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. April 2019)

Tastatur und Mauspad war mal RGB Rainbow, aber da kann ich ja garnicht mehr zocken..


----------



## schneemann (17. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht es bei mir aus, wenn alles an ist...


----------



## dustyjerk (26. Juli 2019)

Blöde Frage: Ich hab jetzt so weit (fast) alle RGB-Komponenten im neuen PC an ASUS Aura Sync angelehnt (Board selber, 2x RGB LED Strips und RAM) und würde gern wissen, ob man die Komponenten auch mit einer anderen Software entsprechend ansteuern kann, außer mit Aura Sync selber.
Ich habe nämlich bisher keine Möglichkeit gefunden die Komponenten zwischen zwei definierten Farben über die Streifen "laufen" oder auch "atmen" zu lassen, was die ASUS-Software leider so nicht anbietet.


----------



## bur7on (1. Februar 2020)

Dann beteilige ich mich auch mal nachdem das Projekt fertig ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Februar 2020)

Habe ja auch die letzten Wochen mich intensiv damit beschäftigt, da ich momentan auch auf so ein RGB Trip befinde. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach meinem letztem Umbau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die nachfolgenden Bilder sind noch vor dem letztem Umbau gewesen.


----------



## B4C4RD! (1. Februar 2020)

Meiner mal Aktuell.


----------



## DeaD-A1m (9. Februar 2020)

Hier dann auch mein grünes Monsterchen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlpenRetreat (23. Juli 2020)

Mein neues Design!


----------



## KnolzCore (26. Juli 2020)

Also ich brauch ein absoluten RGB overkill, sonst geht gar nichts


----------



## Chewbakka_PL (29. Juli 2020)

KnolzCore schrieb:


> Also ich brauch ein absoluten RGB overkill, sonst geht gar nichts



das ist geisteskrank - sieht geil aus...aber ist das auf Dauer nicht etwas zu viel? :O


----------



## KnolzCore (1. August 2020)

Nein auf keinen Fall. Der PC steht über mir aufm Regal, also es stört jetzt noch nicht mal beim spielen


----------



## Pegasus60 (2. August 2020)

Mein TG5 RGB nach Umbau auf ARGB, Frontansicht konnte ich nach dem hochladen leider nicht mehr drehen.


----------



## Grestorn (27. September 2020)

KnolzCore schrieb:


> Also ich brauch ein absoluten RGB overkill, sonst geht gar nichts


This is fucking amazing!

Wow. Neid und Staunen. Bei mir würde das am "HAF" (Husband acceptance factor) und meinem nicht ganz so ausgeprägten Fleiß und Perfektionismus scheitern.


----------



## Crackpipeboy (27. September 2020)

Leider keine besseren Fotos soeben da...


----------



## ackerjule (27. September 2020)

Wir haben alles in Schwarz-Weiß gehalten, damit es klassisch aussieht und nur ein paar rote Akzente gesetzt.
Musste alles ohne Asus Sync und sonstwas machen, Controller ebenfalls noch nicht da.
Daher gibt es aktuell nur die normalen weißen Strips und dazu alles an Custom Wasser in Rot.
Sieht dennoch ganz edel aus finde ich, der nächste Umbau wird dann aber bunt. 
Liebe Grüße Jule & ihre fleißigen Helferlein ^^


----------



## IICARUS (27. September 2020)

Bin vorhin gefragt worden wie die Röhren grün und der Hintergrund blau zustande gekommen ist. Das sind noch ältere Bilder vor meinem letztem Umbau. Denn zu der Zeit hatte ich noch gelbes DP-Ultra befüllt und die LEDs auf blau gestellt ergab dann grüne leuchtende Röhren. Später nach dem Umbau wo auch die Grafikkarte vertikal verbaut wurde kam transparente Kühlflüssigkeit rein, so dann nun die selbe Farbe der RGBs durch schimmert.

Ach so, so Bund habe ich es auch nicht am laufen, die Bilder sind zum Teil nur zur Demonstration. 
Normalerweise habe ich diese Farben fest eingestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lantis86 (28. September 2020)

Gehäuse Bequiet 500DX - Netzteil Dark Power Pro 11 / 750 Watt - Mainboard MSI MPG Gaming Plus x570 - CPU AMD 3700X - CPU Kühler Dark Rock 4 Pro - Grafikkarte  Nvidia Geforce RTX 3080 - Gehäuselüfter 4 Silent Wings 3 PWM 140mm 😎


----------



## Cyrix187 (2. November 2020)

Sehr geile Bilder hier bei dem Thema. Hab zwar schon in nem anderen Thread meinen Rechner gepostet, aber hab inzwischen das Netzteil ausgetauscht und schöne Bilder hinbekommen, bei denen die RGB Beleuchtung gut zur Geltung kommt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grestorn (2. November 2020)

Unsere Rechner könnten fast Brüder sein, @Cytrix187


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. November 2020)

@Cyrix187
Sehr schöner Rechner,sehr clean  und Rest sehr cool. Ich mag es Bunt... das Leben ist grau genug   ^^.


----------



## Crackpipeboy (5. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin von brutal bunt auf weiß mit rot pochendem Herz nebst Sleeve gewechselt. Also ich finde RGB und leuchti-leuchti total toll.  Leider bissl Staub auf der Scheibe, hab ich erst später gesehen, aber man kann es sich ja vorstellen wie es aussieht .


----------



## Dennfr3d (6. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Meine Höhle


----------



## Lantis86 (27. Juni 2021)

Update: 

Gehäuse Bequiet 500DX - Netzteil Dark Power Pro 11 / 750 Watt - Mainboard Asus ROG Strix B550 - CPU AMD R9 5900X - CPU Kühler bequiet Silent Loop 2 240mm - Grafikkarte Nvidia Geforce RTX 3080 Ti - Gehäuselüfter 3 Silent Wings 3 PWM 140mm


----------



## Gavin80 (18. August 2021)

Kleiner Filter drauf.. so leuchtet es bei mir aktuell. Ich hab auch gleich eine Frage an die RGB-Fans hier. Ich suche LED-Stripes, die genau wie die PHANTEKS Neon D-RGB LED aussehen, sprich eine Art "Diffusor" drauf haben, maximal 30cm lang sind und, optional, kompatibel zu den Phanteks sind, sprich die sich "dazwischen" bzw. danach einstecken lassen. Ich würd nämlich gerne für zumindest die vordere Seite noch Beleuchtung haben. Ich hatte vorher, ebenfalls von Phanteks, einen normalen LED-Strip, der aber gebogen werden musste. Und man sah eben die LED's recht genau. Falls ihr sowas kennt, bitte gebt mir Bescheid


----------



## B4C4RD! (22. August 2021)

Meins kennt man ja schon halb 

Beleuchtung: 6x 120er QL am Radi, Lighting Node Led-Strip unterm Netzteil + ein LS100 im Deckel alles gesteuert per Commander-Pro, hab hier noch 5 120er QL liegen + LED-Stripes & LS100 erweiterungen. 

der 120er QL im Heck ist nicht angeklemmt weil da glaub 1-2Led's schon abgeraucht sind.


----------



## Galaxy90 (19. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein Bild von meinem neuen White Build. Der Lian Li RGB Strimmer an der Grafikkarte geht leider nicht besser weil die 2 Stromanschlüsse der RTX 3080 Ti  etwas weiter auseinanderliegen.

Hardware:

-CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 5900X
-GPU: Gigabyte RTX 3080 Ti Vision OC
-Mainboard: Gigabyte B550 VISION DP
-RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB DDR4-3600 (weiß)
-Netzteil: Silverstone SX1000 Platinum SFX-L 1000 Watt
-Gehäuse: Lian Li O11 Dynamic Mini Snow Edition
-AIO: Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 280 (weiß)
-M.2 SSD: Samsung 980 Pro 1 TB

Kabel:
-Lian Li Strimer Plus 24-Pin RGB Mainboardkabel
-Lian Li Strimer Plus 8-Pin RGB PCIe VGA-Stromkabel

Fans:
-7x Corsair iCUE SP RGB PRO Performance 120mm (3 oben Luft raus ,3 unten Luft rein, 1 hinten Luft raus)
-2x Corsair iCUE SP RGB PRO Performance 140mm (AIO Radiator 2 Luft rein)
-Corsair Commander Pro
-2x CORSAIR RGB Fan LED Hubs


----------



## pedi (19. September 2021)

ich halte nichts von weihnachtsblingbling im pc, aber der sieht so richtig klasse aus.


----------



## Hyperbase (15. November 2021)

Hey @Galaxy90 ,
der White-Build sieht ja mal mega aus!
Wäre es möglich dass du mir eine Teile-Liste zusammenstellst?  Wäre dir echt dankbar.


----------



## Galaxy90 (17. November 2021)

Hey @Hyperbase 
Danke  , habe meinen Beitrag oben mit den verbauten Teilen ergänzt.


----------



## LittleV (25. November 2021)

Baue mir aktuell auch einen neuen Whitebuild. Der alte ist weiß mit roten Akzenten.
Aber sollte die AiO WaKü nicht lieber mit den Anschlüssen nach unten gebaut werden?


----------



## McZonk (22. Dezember 2021)

Ganz schön buntes Treiben am Testsystem hier... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tripleh84 (29. Januar 2022)

Find ich ganz Nice




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ernie12345 (15. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,

eine Fragen:

Kann ich auf einem nzxt basiertem (inkl. nzxt Cam) Build ohne Probleme eine  LianLi Strimer laufen lassen, wie synchronisier ich die, bzw wie sprech ich die an, wenn ich ein RGB Build bau , das die passende mitspielen?


----------



## funky (18. Dezember 2022)

Hi, bei den Strimer V2 plus Set (PCIe+24pin MB) bzw. beim 24pin MB einzeln liegt ein Controller dabei. Den musst Du benutzen (USB 2 Anschluss).
Mit der Lian Li L-Connect 3 Software stellt man die Effekte ein. Die Software muss auch installiert sein, wenn Du die Strimer übers Mainboard synchronisieren möchtest. Die Option findet man in der Software. Dann muss aber auch das dem Controller beiliegende Kabel angeschlossen werden. 5V ARGB 3pin Stecker ans Mainboard, andere Seite an den Controller. Wie sind denn die NZXT Anschlüsse für ARGB beschaffen und steuerst Du die übers Mainboard?


----------

